# Naruto 689 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Predict pwease.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Arctic Fox (Aug 6, 2014)

I predict more bs.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2014)

Rin gives sakura a power up, she will be a me to heal twice as much


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 6, 2014)

Moegi is revealed as the strongest medic ninja


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Aug 6, 2014)

Kaguya get seal after Naruto use his beast mode thing that ever one being die to see.


----------



## Escargon (Aug 6, 2014)

Is it a two weeks break now?

I predict Kaguya (yo clone?) teleporting Kakashi to another dimension so he have to save his kids rather than attack her, and then waste all the power to resist the terrible dimension.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2014)

Kakashi is now able to grant people sharingans by touching them just like Naruto could grant them chakra cloaks. And he proceeds to give Sakura and Naruto sharingans causing Sasuke to run away crying saying that he isn't going to play with them anymore.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 6, 2014)

Evil was right after all. Most of time when she post a spoilers, i thought she was trolling.

I really liked the chapter. Flying PS same as sasuke! Awesome. Thank God Obito came back and give power up. The way he went out made me cry last week. Next chapter kaguya will get more trolled.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Aug 6, 2014)

Is going to be two weeks of break?

Since Kishi did something like this with Kakashi I predict that Sakura will get Slug Sage Mode quite easily.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 6, 2014)

Naruto solos..


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 6, 2014)

*Chapter 689:*   The Spirit of Hamura.

The Rabbit 10-tails is out of control and rampaging, Kakashi acts as defense.    And Naruto eventually starts gaining control over the giant rabbit.    The Kage show up and we learn that the spirit of the Rabbit is really Hamura, who is still under the seal that originally used to bind the Juubi in the battle against Kaguya.   The seal is undone and the power of the 9 Tailed Beasts enters Naruto and he becomes the conduit that is now able to subdue Kaguya and able to defeat her once and for all.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2014)

Naruto will finally show his mecha, though he owns almost every chapter without needing it thus far.
Sasuke will hopefully be more useful and wont look completely out of place in terms of power-lv. I hope he does more with his Rinnegan soon enough.
Kakashi will show some impressive feats with Kamui.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 6, 2014)

where are those people who almost bambozzled me for my threads about kakashi getting a sharingan lol.  anyway, we will see next chapter  PS that gets inside Kamui


----------



## Trojan (Aug 6, 2014)

I want the Hokages already!


----------



## Sorin (Aug 6, 2014)

Kakashi gonna Kamui GG some bitches.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2014)

Sakura reveals a sage mode like Hashirama is the only one in the team with no power up. She should get one soon


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 6, 2014)

Kakashi be bitchslapping everyone with his Susannoo


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 6, 2014)

Black Zetsu: Well this all got fucked up.

*Kakashi kicking the shit out of Kaguya or whatever*

Black Zetsu: Meh, I'll just call up White Zetsu and Guruguru and go ahead with the real plan...but for now I'll watch mother get her ass beat, hehe.

Naruto: FUCK YAH KAKASHI!

Sakura(Thinking): Am I going to get a power up too or was getting Sasuke back all I'm going to do here?

Sasuke: Fuck this, I'm going to my spin off.

Kaguya: I just want a fucking carrot.

Meanwhile...
Hagoromo: Hmm? Um...I need someone to take care of my lower parts. FML, thousands years old, amiright?

Tobirama: You can take your hands off of Madara's crotch now brother.

Hashirama: Nah I'm good.

Very much would like this to happen, please Kishi?


----------



## RBL (Aug 6, 2014)

i think neji is going to revive next chapter.


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't expect much from Kakashi's Susanoo, since Sasuke's was already fodderized by Kaguya. Unless ofc it's somehow augmented by S/T properties in which case Obito might as well be a god.

Hoping for some Hokage action tho.


----------



## nfcnorth (Aug 6, 2014)

All I want to know is how long the wait until the next chapter comes out.

if I must predict something I will predict the hokages will be shown going to there destination (which is likely team 7's current location).


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 6, 2014)

Naruto will try to add this bunny biju to his collection

And I think that naruto will be hit and absorbed inside (bijus plan)... and there he will see kaguyas flashbacks and what happened.... after some TNJ on kaguya he will start to take control from the inside and try to absorb all the 9 bijus chakras into himself... leaving kaguya dry

maybe after the fight kaguya will lose all her power along the power to travel dimensions so they will add the castles to the story


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 6, 2014)

Time to explain for Kishi, they have spent too much time inside the dimensions.


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Aug 6, 2014)

*Chapter 689: * Black Zetsu's Rage

*Kakashi:* I can't believe this...what power!

_Kakashi begins to attack_

*Black Zetsu: *Wait, wait, just wait a fucking second right now assholes. I call a FUCKING time-out!

*Kakashi:* U mad or something bro?

*Black Zetsu:* Mad? No. Not mad. I'm just kind of confused right now. I think we should all take a step back and look at this shit-ass universe we're stuck in. 

_Kakashi sheathes his Perfect Susano'o sword_

*Sasuke:* ...

*Black Zetsu:* I mean, now how the fuck does a niqqa get two mangekyou sharingan from another DEAD ASS NIQQA!?!? Mother CLEARLY disintegrated Obi-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)'s ENTIRE body including-yup you guessed it- HIS SHIT ASS SHARINGAN EYES.

*Naruto:* Well, that's the thing, sensei is Copy Ninja Kakashi of the Sharingan!

_Black Zetsu turns into Samuel L. Jackson and fucking cuts Naruto's dick off_

*Black Zetsu (Samuel L. Jackson)*: THAT DOESN'T MAKE ANY GODDAMN SENSE!!!

_Naruto cries in agony_ 

*Black Zetsu (Samuel L. Jackson):* That's not even the part I'm angry about. Everybody look at Sasuke Fucking Uchiha right now. Everybody see that left eye? See how it's the SAGE'S EYE? Everybody see that right eye? See how it's THE ETERNAL MANGEKYOU SHARINGAN?!

_Everybody nods. Naruto is still crying in agony._

*Black Zetsu (Samuel L. Jackson):* Now. Tell me...how Sasuke UCHIHA, inheritor of INDRA has a shitty-ass, juice-box sipping, diaper-wearing, bed-wetting susano'o while Kakashi the "let me go to the hospital for an entire arc" ninja is now wielding a PERFECT FUCKING SUSANO'O. 
WHO THE FUCK MAKES THIS SHIT UP? What about ITACHI?! ITACHI FUCKING UCHIHA?!?! I was actually scared of HIM. He made everyone shit their pants but he didn't have a megazord cloak did he? BUT THIS NIQQA DOES?!?!?!

*Sasuke:* Nobody speaks of my brother like that...

*Black Zetsu (Samuel L. Jackson):* I hate to tell you this, but if your brother REALLY loved you, he would have come back from the after life and given you a perfect Susano'o like Obi-bitch did just now. Sorry.

*Sakura:* Don't speak to Sasuke that way!

*Sasuke:* Sakura, stfu u thot.

*Kakashi:* Shall we get back to the battle now?

_Black Zetsu turns back into his original form_

*Black Zetsu:* Oh yeah, that reminds me.........THE FUCKING MOST POWERFUL BEING IN THE ENTIRE UNIVERSE JUST TURNED INTO A FUCKING BUNNY RABBIT. I could LITERALLY win that bitch at a carnival game and keep her in my toy box.

*Kaguya:* ...

*Black Zetsu: *You know what? Fuck this. I'm out. You can all dick around with your unexplainable bullshit, but not me. I had a tight shift when I wrote the story of the ninja world and obviously some pot head is behind the gears now.

_Black Zetsu turns back into Samuel l. Jackson, calls in a Magic Carpet and flies into the distance because why the fuck not?_

*The End*

*Chapter 690 Preview:* Can Naruto pay for reconstructive surgery? Will Kakashi be able to feed Kaguya a carrot with his new powers? Is Obito STILL alive? Did Kishimoto get the rights to include Samuel L. Jackson in his manga? Will the manga be sued out of business? WILL ANYONE EVEN FUCKING CARE AT THIS POINT?

Stay tuned!


----------



## Jikayaki (Aug 6, 2014)

Kakashi deals with the chakra arms with Kamui allowing Naruto and Sasuke to finally seal Kaguya so we can move on.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 6, 2014)

Kakashi solos Kaguya and *loses his powerup.*


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 6, 2014)

Susanoo can enter a massive Kamui...a bigger one


----------



## titantron91 (Aug 6, 2014)

Naruto wrecks Jubi Kaguya
Black Zetsu cries
Sakura sits in awe
Kakashi wrecks Black Zetsu
Sasuke gets shat on

the end.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 7, 2014)

Kaguya is not on Juubi mode yet... As BZ said, it was an abnormal version, a Humanoid.

ANyway, I predict Rampage next chapter from kaguya


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 7, 2014)

Kaguya will be defeated sealed in roughly 3 chapters from now.

Manga will end at 700.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Jikayaki (Aug 7, 2014)

tari101190 that's wishful thinking.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 7, 2014)

dont be so sure dude.... there is a lot of thinsg that should be explain...12 chapters to 700 is not enough.


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 7, 2014)

Chapter 689

Sasuke is crying because Kakashi styled over him
BZ still is crying for his mommy
Meanwhile Juubi procedes to nuke the crap out of Naruto and Sasuke
They dodge it leaving behind pure destruction
Sakura wonder why she is so useless but then ALL A SUDDEN the spirit of Rin appears,she tells Sakura to protect her comrades,then gives her a power up that allows her to solo the Juubi while making Sasuke contemplate suicide
Kakashi then gains the Rinnegan 

NF rages for decades to come


----------



## Lance (Aug 7, 2014)

Hopefully Minato finally gets his arm back.

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) SO6P still has not given Minato arm back yet!


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 7, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Chapter 689
> 
> Sasuke is crying because Kakashi styled over him
> BZ still is crying for his mommy
> ...



jealousy? and Sasuke won't belive it.  He called kakashi weak and useless chapters back


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 7, 2014)

Chapter 689: "Better than Trash"

Kakashi informs them that they should retreat and regroup Kakashi starts to feel Fatugue. The Unstable Juubi starts going beserk and absorbs Everything destroying the dimensions as the collapse in on itself combining with the rest. Kakashi gets everyone inside of Kamui except Sasuke. Sasuke makes a B-Line straight Kaguya's Arm that has black Zetsu attached to it. We See a White chakra arm heads towards the Kamui barrier and Kaguyas Arm as well as Sasuke. Sasuke warps to the arm but gets caught in a white Chakra arm. As Naruto states he can't sense Sasuke's Chakra anymore. As they close the barrier.

Sakura Cries as they wonder what to do next without Sasuke's Yin Seal. Sasuke reappears inside of Kakashi's Kamui Land as they wonder how they escaped as Sasuke explains abit more about his technique. He reveals that he has a special CHoku Tomoe Mangekyo thanks to his connection with Indra. The one where All mangekyo abilities spawned from. Naruto explains that he can normally sense Sasuke Chakra and that this time it flat out dissipated. 

Sasuke states that his Left eye ability is connected to the Mangekyo kamui or in better words the sibling jutsu to Obito's Phasing Technique. Kakashi ask why he was being soo reckless and shows him Kaguya and black zetsu arm. Stating they need to trust in eachothers strength. But they also needs some more intel on what they are dealing with as the Chapter ends with Black Zetsu identifying himself as Jashin.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 7, 2014)

Sasuke and Kakashi merge their mechs into one giant mech gurren lagann style.


----------



## SenjuDNA (Aug 8, 2014)

Mito invades Sakura's mind through the Byakugo seal. Mito explains that Sakura lacks 'dat body' to fully utilize the full power of the seal, so she plans to help her out. End of the chapter is the seal transforming into Hashirama's SM and her hair turns red.

Side text says that Sakura is now an Uzumaki. Cause why not.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 8, 2014)

Prediction: Sakura gets a crazy power up.


----------



## ToolKIT (Aug 8, 2014)

Following points are going to happen:

1. Kakash will take Sakura inside his Susanno

2. Naruto will get into Bijuu Mode

3. Kaguya will Transform and launch a attack that will bot effect anyone

4. Susanno of Kakashi will able to teleport 

5. Narutos kyuubi mode will look different than it was before

6. at the end of the chapter we gonna see the kage with some unknown guy

Do you agree or no ?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 8, 2014)

ToolKIT said:


> Following points are going to happen:
> 
> 1. Kakash will take Sakura inside his Susanno
> 
> ...



I agree with those.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 8, 2014)

Kakashi destroys all consistency of this manga and destroys the laws of physics and chemistry.


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 8, 2014)

Prediction: Kakashi's P-Susanoo is reasonably explained and ppl continue to cry ass-pull.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 8, 2014)

The Format said:


> Prediction: Kakashi's P-Susanoo is reasonably explained and ppl continue to cry ass-pull.



there is nothing to be explained, we already saw how he got it in the last chapter.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 8, 2014)

Minato Will have a new arm next chapter, gush, he really sucks without arms, i even wanna look in pages where he dont have any arms. It's disguting how  a legend turned into a disabled shinobi.


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 8, 2014)

Hussain said:


> there is nothing to be explained, we already saw how he got it in the last chapter.



Not how he got it but how it was possible.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 8, 2014)

Black Zetsu is caught by one of uncontrolled chakra arms of Kaguya's unstable form and is absorbed just like Naruto's clone was.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 9, 2014)

The Format said:


> Not how he got it but how it was possible.



the will of Rin probably....

anyway, I hope the Hokages appear in the next chapter, whether at the end or not it does not matter.
I don't think Kakashi's PS will change much if any against Kaguya. And probably, if kishi is planning to show the Hokages in the next chapter, team 7 may be at a dangerous point before the Hokages save them. 

That is if this volume has 10 chapters as usual, but if it has more than 10, then I suppose that's prediction is not going to happen. It will be weird to have 3 volumes on the row that have 11 chapters though.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 9, 2014)

Prediction: Kakashi looks awesome.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Aug 9, 2014)

Kaguya is gonna do some dimi god shit and the telegrams will be full of "ASS PULL!!!" threads. Then talk about how part one was perfect and was about ninjas......

Kishi is gonna explain kaguyas connection to all of the *obvious* clans she's related to. Then people are going to make countless threads of how kishi made this up out of his ass.

A fan club is gonna get dealt a bad hand and they will make countless threads about "bad writing".

People will talk about how they are done with the manga because it has went to shit. Then make the same thread next week.

Whatever happens good or bad countless  "ASS PULL!!!" threads will be made!

A few people will actually try to understand things and make great theories to debate about. But then all of the above will shit on them for it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 9, 2014)

No chapter next week


----------



## Escargon (Aug 9, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> No chapter next week



Are you kidding?

If thats so i dont like asspulls being cliffhangers. I wont expect much more than Kakashi showing powerups that backfires all the time, the next chapters gonna be boring.


----------



## lain2501 (Aug 9, 2014)

More Obito trolling.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 9, 2014)

ToolKIT said:


> Following points are going to happen:
> 
> 1. Kakash will take Sakura inside his Susanno
> 
> ...



No Sasuke moment?

His fans will really be pissed to Kishi....
But they be more pissed if he acts but turns to nothing..


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 9, 2014)

Naruto solos 

I predict he shows his Bijuu Avatar !


----------



## Addy (Aug 9, 2014)

i predict sasuke loses his powers 

yeah, fuck the new PS and never was a fan of it and fuck his ST jutsu


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 9, 2014)

Make it happen Kishi.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2014)

Kakashi builds some sort of offense for a few pages that falls apart either half way or at the end of the chapter. The kages get ready to somehow seal the Ten Tails/ Kaguya.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 9, 2014)

Sakura will unlock her true power.


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 9, 2014)

Hussain said:


> the will of Rin probably....



Why not 

Will of Rin does solo.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 9, 2014)

I predict Kishi saves more time to know wtf to do with sasuke.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 9, 2014)

It would be funny if Rin goes out of the heavenly dimension and does what Obito had done and empower Sakura, and what can she gave Sakura. Rin with asspull power is unlogical since Kishi did not show she had that, she was weak.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 9, 2014)

I predict soon Guruguru will return with Hashirama's perfect clone and will try to use the fruit. Maybe he will fight Edo Hokages.

In that way they won't be a "bother" for the Naruto team and readers.. Honestly. I don't want random power-up distributed to them just to help the Naruto team.


----------



## Plague (Aug 9, 2014)

I predict Kaguya going down and Black Zetsu trying a last ditch attack.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 9, 2014)

Its the manga on break next chapter?


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Sasuke probably figures out some eye powers. Hopefully something to do with... well, his ability to see things. Since it's a new eye. 

Maybe he figures out how to absorb chakra, Preta-style. Relatively simple but very strong upgrade. 

Or if Kishi wants him to be Naruto-tier OP, Deva powers. A Susanoo using gravity skills would be sick.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 10, 2014)

Prediction: Sakura gets power up via Inner Sakura because why not.


----------



## Addy (Aug 10, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Its the manga on break next chapter?



yes but don't  worry,  there is a  reason why kishi ended on kakashi soloing kaguya next chapter


----------



## Kishido (Aug 10, 2014)

I would LOL so har id Kakashi starts to attack and suddenly the MS will dissapear... Obito will come again from where the fuck he is and... Trolled you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## MS81 (Aug 10, 2014)

Kishi is not done with kakashi yet, he will add phasing along with kamui to kakashi arsenal.  Also I predict edo kages chakra will help kakashi some how.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 10, 2014)

What happens when everything happnes was just a genjutsus since MT?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> yes but don't  worry,  there is a  reason why kishi ended on kakashi soloing kaguya next chapter



shitstorm , tears and salt ? cuz i enjoy this week


----------



## Mariko (Aug 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> yes but don't  worry,  there is a  reason why kishi *ended* on kakashi soloing kaguya *next* chapter



Wait, what?


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 10, 2014)

Giving Sasuke Totsuka and Yata Mirror would of made a lot of sense. I suspect he may still get them at some point.


----------



## Addy (Aug 10, 2014)

nah,  he is way past the point  of havi g them, its nit even funny


----------



## The greatest evil (Aug 10, 2014)

please kishi ,just let the manga end


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 10, 2014)

The Format said:


> Giving Sasuke Totsuka and Yata Mirror would of made a lot of sense. I suspect he may still get them at some point.



It would shit on itachi.... the weapons are the only things that made itachi unique....  i mean his arsenal unique....



The greatest evil said:


> please kishi ,just let the manga end



Part 3 was already confirmed


----------



## The greatest evil (Aug 10, 2014)

^
u mean the big project(the movie)


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 10, 2014)

The greatest evil said:


> ^
> u mean the big project(the movie)



> new era opening project
> Kakashi as 6 hokage
> new desings for characters by kishi
> the movie is canon 


Part 3 confirmed


----------



## Addy (Aug 10, 2014)

yeah pretty much this :/


----------



## The greatest evil (Aug 10, 2014)

^
with the power that naruto has who can stand against him 
just let naruto to use the shadow clone and fighting himself


----------



## Addy (Aug 10, 2014)

The greatest evil said:


> ^
> with the power that naruto has who can stand against him
> just let naruto to use the shadow clone and fighting himself



either he loses some power to fight sasuke or prepare for amaterasu to be very effective against naruto


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 10, 2014)

The greatest evil said:


> ^
> with the power that naruto has who can stand against him
> just let naruto to use the shadow clone and fighting himself



why kaguya needs an zetsu army to fight someone if she is a god ??? 
cuz space ninjas  

Naruto and Sasuke will battle enemies much more powerful then kaguya....


----------



## The greatest evil (Aug 10, 2014)

^
I hope the manga don't transformation to the dragon ball


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Aug 10, 2014)

Why you may be right about there being a part 3 but the thins is what type......
Continue the story through movies every few years(What DBZ is doing now.)
Part 3 (Anime only, no more manga.)(Dragon ball GT)
Part 3 (Manga and eventually anime.)(Normal)
Seperate Naruto story with a new cast.(Old case is more background.)(No idea what has done this really)

So why Nauto will keep going one. We have no idea what it be like.All so who said the movie will be canon? People said that about the last was and that turn into a big lie.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 10, 2014)

The greatest evil said:


> ^
> I hope the manga don't transformation to the dragon ball



hehehe it was kishi plan all along 



overlordofnobodies said:


> Why you may be right about there being a part 3 but the thins is what type......
> *Continue the story through movies every few years(What DBZ is doing now.)*
> Part 3 (Anime only, no more manga.)(Dragon ball GT)
> Part 3 (Manga and eventually anime.)(Normal)
> ...



The movie is canon... its an work after the original story... didnt you see the subbed trailer for the movie ?
I agree with the bold but it might be normal manga and anime.... since One Piece said alot of times that it will end and kept going and bleach was ended and then it wasnt anymore 

If Bleach and One Piece keeps going... I doubt they will let Naruto end...


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 10, 2014)

Cute Juubi goes on a rampage, Kakashi showing PS/Kamui feats, Sasuke in awe


----------



## MS81 (Aug 10, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Cute Juubi goes on a rampage, Kakashi showing PS/Kamui feats, Sasuke in awe



Kakashi won't get to use kamui and susanoo at the same time.  But kakashi will use full power kamui to open the portal for the hokages and hagoromo.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 10, 2014)

MS81 said:


> *Kakashi won't get to use kamui and susanoo at the same time*.  But kakashi will use full power kamui to open the portal for the hokages and hagoromo.



I kind of doubt that.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 10, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Cute Juubi goes on a rampage, Kakashi showing PS/Kamui feats, Sasuke in awe



This is what I want.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 10, 2014)

ℜai said:


> Naruto preview:



Oh god please Nooo !


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 10, 2014)

ℜai said:


> Naruto preview:





The Faceless Man said:


> Oh god please Nooo !




What's the damage?


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 10, 2014)

ℜai said:


> Naruto preview:




Something about Naruto sealing Kaguya?

Those are the only words I can make out.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 10, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> What's the damage?





Abanikochan said:


> Something about Naruto sealing Kaguya?
> 
> Those are the only words I can make out.



Friendship power > All


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Aug 10, 2014)

overlordofnobodies said:


> Why you may be right about there being a part 3 but the thins is what type......
> Continue the story through movies every few years(What DBZ is doing now.)
> Part 3 (Anime only, no more manga.)(Dragon ball GT)
> Part 3 (Manga and eventually anime.)(Normal)
> ...


I think it's gonna be a spin off. Like tell stories that fill in holes. That would be the shit if they did it that way. like what attack on titan is doing.

one arc could be about how itachi found the god weapons and what he was doing as a spy.

Another one could be about the formation of the 3 legendary training places. Ending with everyone showing up there to train.

The beginning of everything, kaguyas story and her family.(if they don't show it now)

Kakashi's dad or the formation of all the villages.

Tobirama being a mad scientist lol. I would love to see that.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 11, 2014)

What if Naruot goes bad after this, Prophecy tells he can destroy the world or protect it.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Oh god please Nooo !



What's wrong!?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 11, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> What if Naruot goes bad after this, Prophecy tells he can destroy the world or protect it.



Naruto would never do that.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 11, 2014)

Plot twist, Kaguya will possess him.

If she can"t beat an Enemy, Join the enemy and Control the enemy.

In the process of Saving Naruto, Sasuke dies. And it goes 1 vs 1.

Like Goku vs. Boo


----------



## Lurko (Aug 11, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Plot twist, Kaguya will possess him.
> 
> If she can"t beat an Enemy, Join the enemy and Control the enemy.
> 
> ...



Naruto's willpower is too strong for that, Sasuke maybe.


----------



## Escargon (Aug 11, 2014)

So basically its like Vegeta getting possessed by Babidi. 

Yeah nothing taken from DBZ i can tell.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 11, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Something about Naruto sealing Kaguya?
> 
> Those are the only words I can make out.



Eh the preview one or two chapters ago said that. 

We might be in one of those ruts where the editors don't want to give away how trippy and random the next chapter will be, so they just give us the same preview every week until it actually happens.


----------



## Plague (Aug 11, 2014)

Sealing Kaguya would be good. I liked her at first, but she failed to deliver. After that they can patch things up with the villagers and then Sasuke can set up his fight date with Naruto.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 11, 2014)

Escargon said:


> So basically its like Vegeta getting possessed by Babidi.
> 
> Yeah nothing taken from DBZ i can tell.



Kishi might just do that.. you never know.


----------



## Escargon (Aug 11, 2014)

I think we might see it the next chapter. I have no problems with that, anything but Kaguya.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 11, 2014)

Escargon said:


> I think we might see it the next chapter. I have no problems with that, anything but Kaguya.



I rather have Sasuke fight Naruto on his own terms but yeah Kaguya has an bad personality... I expect the chapter to be about Kakashi's new abilities.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 11, 2014)

I predict.. Sakura being saved _again_, next chapter 

And why not give Kakashi the rinnegan, if we're at it? It's not like Kishi can make this story in an even bigger joke


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 11, 2014)

Sakura gets Sharingan. Her Perfect Susano'o is hot pink and has Byakugou.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 11, 2014)

Prediction right?

I will everyone taste the awesomeness on my mind.

Kaguya is not really bad, the moment she gets sealed, some dickhead will come out of her.  And I don't why or or how, just someone using Kaguya or Possesing Kaguya after she ate the fruit, or maybe someone inside her who force or entice her eat the fruit.

No wonder Kaguya is not a warriorm she looks like a Showgirl like Lady Gaga to me.

And turns out Kaguya was really good and not badass.

A new Villain arises or BZ rejois with his true part.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 11, 2014)

What did the preview say?


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 11, 2014)

Neji revives with Golden Byakugam


----------



## Mateush (Aug 11, 2014)

I predict Yin and Yang seals were given to Hagoromo and Hamura by Kaguya, so they eventually could seal her away.


----------



## takL (Aug 11, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> What did the preview say?



"naruto seals kaguya!? Will it be a success or a failure...!!"

i predict a failure.


----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2014)

takL said:


> "naruto seals kaguya!? Will it be a success or a failure...!!"
> 
> i predict a failure.



didn't it say kaguya will be sealed last chapter? 

although, i do think naruto will seal her at the end of this chapter.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

takL said:


> "naruto seals kaguya!? Will it be a success or a failure...!!"
> 
> i predict a failure.



Yesss i said the seal will fail weeks ago.
Thanks for translating.

I managed to bring some fear with the preview but now its over


----------



## Mateush (Aug 11, 2014)

takL said:


> "naruto seals kaguya!? Will it be a success or a failure...!!"
> 
> i predict a failure.



Failure because of the transformation? The new Juubi form too powerful? Or BZ? Or Guruguru?


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 11, 2014)

Mateush said:


> Failure because of the transformation? The new Juubi form too powerful? Or BZ? Or Guruguru?



Probably because he expects Kishi to milk the drama and have the attempt to seal Kaguya fail the first time. I for one hope he'll succeed so we can be done with Kaguya cause she sucks. If Kishi wants to continue the fight he can always bring Madara back.


----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2014)

Mateush said:


> Failure because of the transformation? The new Juubi form too powerful? Or BZ? Or Guruguru?



for some reason, i have  the feeling the seal will fail because doesn't have enough will of fire or some crap


----------



## Mateush (Aug 11, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Probably because he expects Kishi to milk the drama and have the attempt to seal Kaguya fail the first time. I for one hope he'll succeed so we can be done with Kaguya cause she sucks. If Kishi wants to continue the fight he can always bring Madara back.



If Kaguya is going to be defeated, then we will have a more powerful villain.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

C'mon people sealing her will not end the cycle of hatred.
If she can't be killed then she will be TNJ.

Remember in the story. Kaguya returned back to the moon people.
Or she escapes the seals and runs away....waiting for a day to return.
Or her enemy's appear and take her/kill her.



Mateush said:


> If Kaguya is going to be defeated, then we will have a more powerful villain.



MT is in play.... all chakra is becoming one and the fruit will appear.
Someone will eat it and they will be FV


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 11, 2014)

The preview is always bullshit.

Naruto seals Kaguya once again huh, we'll see


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2014)

I hope she isn't sealed so quickly. Worst fight I have ever seen. I can't believe I'm saying this, but Juubito's battle tops both Juudara and Kaguya's.



And I freakin' hated the Juubito battle.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> I hope she isn't sealed so quickly. Worst fight I have ever seen. I can't believe I'm saying this, but Juubito's battle tops both Juudara and Kaguya's.
> 
> 
> 
> And I freakin' hated the Juubito battle.



I was like

Juubito = 
Juudara = ... then 
Kagua = ... then 

New villain =


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 11, 2014)

Mateush said:


> If Kaguya is going to be defeated, then we will have a more powerful villain.



The problem isn't her power. It's just that she utterly lacks the charisma of a real villain. She has zero personality since Kishi chose BZ as her mouthpiece and she has almost as little involvement with the main cast. She is many generations removed from Naruto and Sasuke.



Klue said:


> I hope she isn't sealed so quickly. Worst fight I have ever seen. I can't believe I'm saying this, but Juubito's battle tops both Juudara and Kaguya's.
> 
> 
> 
> And I freakin' hated the Juubito battle.



You think her fight is the worst you've ever seen in naruto and yet you don't want her to get sealed too quickly? You must be a glutton for punishment.



Mateush said:


> I was like
> 
> Juubito =
> Juudara = ... then
> ...



A new villain won't work in this arc. The best Kishi can do is bring an old one back. A villain has to establish himself to do a proper job. He has to show off his ability and ambition. He has to dazzle us with his charisma and has to be menacing. There's just no time for a new villain to do that in this arc. Madara can do it when he makes his comeback, but no one else could.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 11, 2014)

takL said:


> "naruto seals kaguya!? Will it be a success or a failure...!!"
> 
> i predict a failure.



Funny it never mentioned Sasuke along the party.


----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Funny it never mentioned Sasuke along the party.



it never mentions sasuke come to think of it or anyone else 

most of the time, it is like :

naruto does this and that.

or

naruto and co do this and that.

outside of naruto, unless the fight focuses on someone, it never mentions them.

i could be wrong but i did notice this trend.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Funny it never mentioned Sasuke along the party.



Maybe Naruto gets Sasuke tatto ? and he uses both seals ?


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 11, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Funny it never mentioned Sasuke along the party.



Now you wanna trust previews?


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> You think her fight is the worst you've ever seen in naruto and yet you don't want her to get sealed too quickly? You must be a glutton for punishment.



I'm hoping it gets better.

She was bread to be the omega entity. Invincible. Godly. It can't end this way.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 11, 2014)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Now you wanna trust previews?



Not really.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> I'm hoping it gets better.
> 
> She was bread to be the omega entity. Invincible. Godly. It can't end this way.



Sealing her *is* the part where it gets better


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> I'm hoping it gets better.
> 
> She was bread to be the omega entity. Invincible. Godly. It can't end this way.



You do realize that the fights against the Omega Weapons in FF were always the lamest of them all? They took like forever and you fought against an enemy you didn't care about, but you were doing it just for the achievements sake. If that's what Kaguya is supposed to be I'm even more in favor of getting rid of her.


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Aug 11, 2014)

i want madara back. :'(
but even if we get him back now, it wouldnt be the same...

lets finish this crap.

by the way it could be time to show up spiral zetsu again. he seemed to have something to do. this is one of the only things which keeps me "excited" about the manga...


----------



## Gunners (Aug 11, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if Kaguya is simply a stepping stone for the real villain, her father. At this point in time, I get the impression that Kishimoto is stalling: the manga is going around in circles and he has not committed himself to a set character or motive for Kaguya. All of this leads me to believe he is in the process of planning out the next arc and how to tie Kaguya into it. 

As for what will happen this chapter, more of the same I guess. The trio will have some success but at the end Kaguya will power up.

Seriously though, Kakashi should have Kamuid Sakura.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 11, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Kaguya is simply a stepping stone for the real villain, her father. At this point in time, I get the impression that Kishimoto is stalling: the manga is going around in circles and he has not committed himself to a set character or motive for Kaguya. All of this leads me to believe he is in the process of planning out the next arc and how to tie Kaguya into it.
> 
> As for what will happen this chapter, more of the same I guess. The trio will have some success but at the end Kaguya will power up.
> 
> Seriously though, Kakashi should have Kamuid Sakura.



Kaguya IS a stepping stone, just like all other previous villians, to the final villian............Uchiha Sasuke. Its all about Indra and Ashuras ascension to greatest eschelons of power greater than Kaguya.

That said kishi knows exactly what he's doing, kaguya still has alot of story left to be developed so dont judge her too quickly but dont view her as a final villian either.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

Everyone is failing.... Kaguya is a plot device that will expand the whole Naruto World.

Kishi made Kaguya appear in order to expand the Naruto World.

5 new dimensions/places that have buildings thus could have other people ??? 
An army of Zetsu on Naruto World to use against what exactly ???
Possible alien's or an alien place in the story from where Kaguya came ???

Before her story ends....  the story will expand the Naruto World thus will allow Kishi to make new ideas on the whole New Era opening project, hell even a part 3.

Madara didn't get a conclusion so he might be the FV or even Orochimaru as long as the fruit is still in play cuz all chakra is becoming one right now with the MT happening.


----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Everyone is failing.... Kaguya is a plot device that will expand the whole Naruto World.
> 
> Kishi made Kaguya appear in order to expand the Naruto World.
> 
> ...



kishi has yet to even expand on the current 5 villages. i think he did with sand village but that's it. we get glimpses of the rest of the villages. hell, i don't think we even got a glimpse of the rock village 

even konoha is just uchiha + other clans. we don even know what happened to senju or if tsunade is named senju tsunade.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 11, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> You think her fight is the worst you've ever seen in naruto and yet you don't want her to get sealed too quickly? You must be a glutton for punishment.



Probably because whoever will come after that will suck even more. 
that's how kishi works I suppose, he always surpass himself with brining the worst that makes the
previous thing look actually good compared to the new thing. 

********************
I don't care to which hell Kaguya is going to, but please Kishi just let Minato use his fucking jutsu on her before that.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 11, 2014)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Kaguya IS a stepping stone, just like all other previous villians, to the final villian............Uchiha Sasuke. Its all about Indra and Ashuras ascension to greatest eschelons of power greater than Kaguya.
> 
> That said kishi knows exactly what he's doing, kaguya still has alot of story left to be developed so dont judge her too quickly but dont view her as a final villian either.



Is there really that much Kaguya has to tell us? Sure it would be nice to know where she came from, but it's not actually something necessary. More important would be Kishiconfirming our suspicions why she turned from goddess to demoness, but I think we already have a pretty clear idea as to why.



The Faceless Man said:


> Everyone is failing.... Kaguya is a plot device that will expand the whole Naruto World.
> 
> Kishi made Kaguya appear in order to expand the Naruto World.
> 
> ...



There is no alien menace waiting for the Narutoverse. Kaguya has been sealed for centuries if not millenia and no alien ever showed up. So whatever she may have needed the Zetsus for is no threat to the world.
And those six dimensions of hers won't be the expansion of the Narutoverse either. They are simply her jutsu and while there may be some explanation eventually, like them being the planets Kaguya was on before she made it to Earth, they won't be relevant for the plot. Even if there is actually going to be a part 3 with the current cast, which I still doubt.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 11, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> The problem isn't her power. It's just that she utterly lacks the charisma of a real villain. She has zero personality since Kishi chose BZ as her mouthpiece and she has almost as little involvement with the main cast. She is many generations removed from Naruto and Sasuke.
> 
> 
> 
> You think her fight is the worst you've ever seen in naruto and yet you don't want her to get sealed too quickly? You must be a glutton for punishment.



It?s true. The word I wanted to use is threatening as villain. Kaguya lacks it.

It?s not about wanting to get her sealed quickly, but worrying about how Kishi will handle it. Kaguya?s fate is almost entire manga fate. It may be terrible or forgiven.

We will wait and see.


----------



## Hasan (Aug 11, 2014)

Ah, so Kaguya gets sealed? Let's hope so. Kakashi stomps that rabbit... thing.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 11, 2014)

I have such a strong feeling we're gonna have a part 3 now.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 11, 2014)

Kaguya sealed by 690.

Manga ends at 700.


----------



## Frosch (Aug 11, 2014)

After last chapter I don't even care who the FV is anymore, if there'll be Naruto vs Sasuke, if we'll have another Rin flash back, let the chips fall where they may.

Naruto has reached Bleach level to me. Kishi can't troll me anymore.


----------



## Plague (Aug 11, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Kaguya sealed by 690.
> 
> Manga ends at 700.



Nah I think the only way it'd end at 700 wold be if there was a time skip (a small one, but still)

Naruto vs Sasuke should be at least 10 chapters long. But I definitely see hte manga ending soon. 710 or 720


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

Im willing to bet that if One Piece and Bleach still keeps going, naruto will also do the same !


----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2014)

although, oda or kubo didn't say they will end their manga even if kubo is doing like shit :/


----------



## Lurko (Aug 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Im willing to bet that if One Piece and Bleach still keeps going, naruto will also do the same !



Probably that's what the whole new era is about.


----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2014)

it just hit me. there is no set up for a part 3 villain


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> although, oda or kubo didn't say they will end their manga even if kubo is doing like shit :/



oda said alot of times that the manga has just 2 years before it ends.... kubo started new development for shit characters after the aizen final...

cmon addy....


----------



## Lurko (Aug 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> it just hit me. there is no set up for a part 3 villain



Uzumaki clan orgins,  Kaguya's orgins, Kaguya's army for what?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> although, oda or kubo didn't say they will end their manga even if kubo is doing like shit :/



Isn't the current arc in Bleach is the last one though? 

if there will be a part 3 with no fucking uchihas, like NONE. then I don't mind....


----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Isn't the current arc in Bleach is the last one though?
> 
> *is there will be a part 3 with no fucking uchihas, like NONE. then I don't mind*....



past 700 chapters dedicated to uchiha > expects no more uchiha 

however, be warned. it isn't that the uchiha suck for story. it is just that whatever clan you would like kishi to focus on, it will end in the same way.

uzumaki, hyuuga, whatever clan  are still written by the same writer who wrote the uchiha clan.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> past 700 chapters dedicated to uchiha > expects no more uchiha
> 
> however, be warned. it isn't that the uchiha suck for story. it is just that whatever clan you would like kishi to focus on, it will end in the same way.
> 
> uzumaki, hyuuga, whatever clan  are still written by the same writer who wrote the uchiha clan.



after naruto and sasuke duels happens... there should be no reason to focus on that.... i think a new plot will happen that will focus on the whole naruto world.

Space ninja's 

And the reason why the uchiha got spot light appears to be cuz BZ choose them to fool around since uchiha were pretty damn stupid.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> it just hit me. there is no set up for a part 3 villain


Hagoromo. I dont trust him he looks evil instead of looking good. Menacing face.
Indra
Sasuke
Hamura 
All can be villan's. I doubt the manga ends.


----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> after naruto and sasuke duels happens... there should be no reason to focus on that.... i think a new plot will happen that will focus on the whole naruto world.
> 
> Space ninja's
> 
> *And the reason why the uchiha got spot light appears to be cuz BZ choose them to fool around since uchiha were pretty damn stupid*.



if you believe that kishi nonsense, i am sorry to tell you that kishi was the one who chose them.

as for BZ choosing uchiha, i don't get how he can "choose" anyone. he was LUCKY that madara used izanagi. he was lucky that madara achieved EMS. he was lucky that obito was born.   and lets not forget the whole thing with the tablet existing only with the uchiha clan so idk how he was to influence senju anyway?.

it's just another classic case of kishi's  lazy ass explanations...... heart puppet seal


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> if you believe that kishi nonsense, i am sorry to tell you that kishi was the one who chose them.
> 
> as for BZ choosing uchiha, i don't get how he can "choose" anyone. he was LUCKY that madara used izanagi. he was lucky that madara achieved EMS. he was lucky that obito was born.   and lets not forget the whole thing with the tablet existing only with the uchiha clan so idk how he was to influence senju anyway?.
> 
> it's just another classic case of kishi's  lazy ass explanations...... heart puppet seal



Its BS that kishi did it so have to go that way....
He waited alot time... and i think he was behind Madara alot more,  and still the tablet was used in his favor... i guess bad luck for uchiha for worshiping that shit ?
Senju always had more will of fire a strong will that does not break to BS... uchiha are easy to BS....


----------



## Mateush (Aug 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> it just hit me. there is no set up for a part 3 villain



How about Hamura?

BZ: I rewrote the Uchiha tablet. No Hamura there :ignoramus

BZ: The fact you know my mother?s name means you must have met Hagoromo :ignoramus

BZ: Even Hagoromo doesn?t know the fact I been doing this :ignoramus

:ignoramus


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2014)

Double middles to Part 3, this manga needs to end, and end now. :ignoramus


----------



## Trojan (Aug 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> past 700 chapters dedicated to uchiha > expects no more uchiha
> 
> however, be warned. it isn't that the uchiha suck for story. it is just that whatever clan you would like kishi to focus on, it will end in the same way.
> 
> uzumaki, hyuuga, whatever clan  are still written by the same writer who wrote the uchiha clan.



I don't want kishi to focus on 1 clan, or small group of characters because that would suck. He will do just fine to give attention to all characters as he did in part 1. The moment he decided to focus on the uchihas, then he made everything linked to them and the Senju is when this manga started to suck hard.


----------



## Qwills (Aug 11, 2014)

Probably not gonna happen this chapter or next but I would definitely like to see Madara return as the main villian. With current knowledge though I wonder how his plan would change if he still has a plan at all or is content with being dead, like he should be. Madara being the villain for the sake of just being war bound and battle addicted would be great, Naruto/Sauce vs. Madara just for the sake of fighting and no ulterior motives would rock the world and probably re shape it, giving Naruto and Sasuke huge moments to their might.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 11, 2014)

I think it?s first time I made pic prediction about what might happen:


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 11, 2014)

If Naruto Sasuke don't bring out their Megazords aswell, I'm gonna face palm. Word


----------



## Mateush (Aug 11, 2014)

^
I think they will, but it might be like someone said Kishi doesn?t know how / like to write fights in megazord level.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 11, 2014)

If their is a part 3. It definetly will not be as long as the other 2 parts. Infact i have a feeling this Naruto movie will be in place to close a lot of gaps before kishi finishes everything with Part 3 of the manga. Hopefully that movie will incorporate atleast 50 Chapters of information so we can erase an entire year off the extended manga.

Perhaps The Last will be about Naruto and Sasuke seperation due to Naruto Becoming Hokage. And Sasuke begins his journey to becoming the final villain. Probably similar to how Madara and Hashirama took place. Instead we get more indepth information.


----------



## Lance (Aug 11, 2014)

I don't want anymore to do with Sasugay and Uchihahahahahahahas.

They both been terrible the whole time.
Shitpudden has basically been Sasuke being moulded into a Villain until Hashirama TnJ'd him.

People here saying Naruto might stay as long as One Piece have a long nightmare to face. One Piece has a legit long plot left and it would take another 7-10 years to end.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> I don't want anymore to do with Sasugay and Uchihahahahahahahas.
> 
> They both been terrible the whole time.
> Shitpudden has basically been Sasuke being moulded into a Villain until Hashirama TnJ'd him.
> ...



You do know One piece supposed to end alot of times... and even Odo said that one piece was not meant to be very long but he enjoys his work so he keept writeing. 

Bleach is still on after the aizen stuff...

I would be suprised if Naruto ends...


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 11, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> If Naruto Sasuke don't bring out their Megazords aswell, I'm gonna face palm. Word



Sasuke just needs to keep his shit tucked away for now. Until Kishi is done bending the plot over backwards for loyal team 7 members to shine. Which is basically saying Naruto to shine.


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Sasuke just needs to keep his shit tucked away for now. Until Kishi is done bending the plot over backwards for loyal team 7 members to shine. Which is basically saying Naruto to shine.



I would laugh at you, but Sasuke has a Rinnegan now.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 11, 2014)

Are we having a MTF chapter this week?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Are we having a MTF chapter this week?



No its on break.
The preview its out... so you can know yourself out.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> No its on break.
> The preview its out... so you can know yourself out.



Where is the preview bro?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Where is the preview bro?





takL said:


> "naruto seals kaguya!? Will it be a success or a failure...!!"
> 
> i predict a failure.



10/char


----------



## Lance (Aug 11, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> You do know One piece supposed to end alot of times... and even Odo said that one piece was not meant to be very long but he enjoys his work so he keept writeing.
> 
> Bleach is still on after the aizen stuff...
> 
> I would be suprised if Naruto ends...



Yea I know. But I am going by what was said most recently and not how the Series initially began.
The way the story is going there is a long way to go for OP to finish.

Unless Naruto's goal changes again, its end is near.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 11, 2014)

I predict: More Sasuke gawking:


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it's been said about 10 times that we are not getting a chapter this week.

Next SJ is on sale August 25th. We will get the next chapter anywhere from the 16th-20th, depending on your time zones. Getting it Saturday or Sunday is unlikely, though. The last two double issues we had ended up being released at the normal time (Tuesday night/Wednesday morning), if I recall correctly.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 12, 2014)

i predict Sasuke creating a Susanoo 10 times bigger than Perfect Susanoo.


----------



## Escargon (Aug 12, 2014)

WHAT is this a cliffhanger? Looked like a normal chapter to me. When will Kishi learn that we already know what will come out of these "power-ups against villains"?

Lemme guess. Kakashi power ups. Attacks Kaguya. Kaguya is like half dead. Kaguya teleports to a dimension that heals her while they are unable to move. Kaguya sucks Kakashis power. Kakashi lies half dead. Kaguya leaves the dimension with Kakashi useless again.

Wait scratch that. She leaves Kakashi in the other dimension. LOL!

Btw mega spoilers:


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 12, 2014)

How many times do we have to say there's no chapter this week, it's on the title of this thread even 



PikaCheeka said:


> Next SJ is on sale August 25th. We will get the next chapter anywhere from the 16th-20th, depending on your time zones. Getting it Saturday or Sunday is unlikely, though. The last two double issues we had ended up being released at the* normal time (Tuesday night/Wednesday morning)*, if I recall correctly.


That's slightly earlier than the normal release though? 

Would be a nice surprise if it's saturday/sunday.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 12, 2014)

Well. I hope Kakashi gets a Sage Mode Naruto vs Pain moment here and just gets one chapter where he dominates and moves like the next Hokage.


----------



## Addy (Aug 12, 2014)

kakashi gets sage dog mode


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 12, 2014)

I predict Kween Rin transmigrates her OP chakras to the battlefield


----------



## Shattering (Aug 12, 2014)

Kushina comes back to life as a new Juubi Jinchuriki with 4 Rinnegans and 17 MS because chakra you know, Minato is shown again with both arms, this might be corrected in the volume because kishi is kishi, Orochimaru happens to be Hamura's incarnation and has 83 sharinengansiaondawlskjdas with sage mode too, Itachi comes back with Kushina too and uses totsuka to pierce the space/time, every dimension gets sucked in and the manga is over, Kishi adds a final note saying:

Part 3 is coming, a story about nothing with Rin flashbacks and asspull fanservice everywhere.


Retarded fanboys hype train states that the last chapter was perfectly well written too.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 12, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Kushina comes back to life as a new Juubi Jinchuriki with 4 Rinnegans and 17 MS because chakra you know, Minato is shown again with both arms, this might be corrected in the volume because kishi is kishi, Orochimaru happens to be Hamura's incarnation and has 83 sharinengansiaondawlskjdas with sage mode too, Itachi comes back with Kushina too and uses totsuka to pierce the space/time, every dimension gets sucked in and the manga is over, Kishi adds a final note saying:
> 
> Part 3 is coming, a story about nothing with Rin flashbacks and asspull fanservice everywhere.
> 
> ...



I believe every word of this. ck

Just a matter of when.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> kakashi gets sage dog mode



No Sakura gets the slug summoning better he summons 100& and also maybe slug sage mode.... you know there is another sacred place were slugs lives.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 12, 2014)

Anyone else seeing Sakura getting an massive power up soon?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 12, 2014)

Kaguya goes berzerk..tha't all


----------



## John Connor (Aug 13, 2014)

Izanagi hasnt been used in awhile because it will be one of Sasuke's Rinnegan jutsu. he will be able to cast it remotely at the same distance of his other Rinnegan jutsu


----------



## rac585 (Aug 13, 2014)

sage dog mode hahahaha


----------



## Trojan (Aug 13, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Anyone else seeing Sakura getting an massive power up soon?



Hashirama's Buddha.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 13, 2014)

i can tell some of posts here ill be deleted soon.

No Sage dog mode please.

Kaguya So Angry please she takes off something.

Sasuke suicides as final decoy


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Hashirama's Buddha.



I predict Super Sayian Slug Sage mode.


----------



## Obitomo (Aug 13, 2014)

Isn't this week one of the four scheduled breaks?
I'm pretty sure all double issues result in the week after being a break.


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 13, 2014)

sakura unlocks super saiyan sage mode and awakens the rinnegan on top of that because she had contact with obito

so it makes sense


----------



## Addy (Aug 13, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> No Sakura gets the slug summoning better he summons 100& and also maybe slug sage mode.... you know there is another sacred place were slugs lives.


i have this very strong feeling that the slug forest is where hashirama learned his SM


----------



## Raiken (Aug 13, 2014)

Literally just refreshing on the Manga sites now, come on Chapturrrrr.

Obito's Chakra merged with Kakashi's can make a Susano'o to be wreckoned with.
Plus dual Kamui, Kakashi is far, far, more powerful than before.
Naruto >> Sasuke >? Kakashi >> Sakura
Making Sakura once again the weakest by far. For a short while, Sakura was more powerful than Kakashi.
Unless you consider Byakugo Sakura to be more powerful than Left MS Kakashi, then Sakura has been slightly more powerful since before Obito became the Juubi Jinchuuriki. Personally I think they were equal then though, and after Kakashi lost his left eye, Sakura was more powerful; until now.

Personally, I don't think Sakura should get a power up, and Kakashi's should only be temporary.
In addition, I think part of Naruto and Sasuke's Power Up's (Juubi Chakra and Tomoe-Rinnegan), should only be temporary.
I hope Naruto looses his Yang Seal and the other Bijuu, is left as the 100% Kurama Jinchuuriki, and the rest are set free.
And I hope Sasuke looses his Yin Seal and as a result the Tomoe-Rinnegan, but at some point before or after, awakens his right Rinnegan.
Who knows, but maybe something like that.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 13, 2014)

At this point, we all know we have no idea what Kishi has planned.

My wish is that Sasuke is Hokage or Tsunade remains Hokage during the period where Naruto is just a worker for the new Konoha by the time the movie comes out.  Kakashi as Hokage is just fan favoritism.  The village needs reformation, not just following orders of the elders.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Aug 13, 2014)

He who possesses all knowledge shall consume the legendary tree--from the inside or whatever--and put an end to that white sack of redundant inanity that looks like a bunny once and for all.



C'mon, man.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Aug 13, 2014)

i predict next chappy.......kakashi pwns and sasuke is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) as always


----------



## Klue (Aug 13, 2014)

Predict Sakura awakens a Pink Rinnegan with 23 tomoe, thanks to the chakra spirit of Rikudou's second sister, twice removed.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 13, 2014)

Klue said:


> Predict Sakura awakens a Pink Rinnegan with 23 tomoe, thanks to the chakra spirit of Rikudou's second sister, twice removed.



Pff you stupid hater, you know nothing, that's gonna happen in 3 weeks not this one.


----------



## Pagatcha (Aug 13, 2014)

TH4N4T0S said:


> He who possesses all knowledge shall consume the legendary tree--from the inside or whatever--and put an end to that white sack of redundant inanity that looks like a bunny once and for all.
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, man.



FORESHADOWING! i am with you on this


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 13, 2014)

TH4N4T0S said:


> He who possesses all knowledge shall consume the legendary tree--from the inside or whatever--and put an end to that white sack of redundant inanity that looks like a bunny once and for all.
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, man.



This could be Foreshadowing.


----------



## theworks (Aug 13, 2014)

Shit, no JUMP this week? That was one of the things I was looking forward to coming home to. 

Next chapter: Kaguya explodes, the energy from that sends Team 7 into an alternate modern-day universe where they have to work out a way to get home.

Face it, anything could happen right now.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 13, 2014)

Kauya changes to Rabbit Juubi mode and send awesome energy ball anywhere. Hse just went berzerk.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 13, 2014)

TH4N4T0S said:


> He who possesses all knowledge shall consume the legendary tree--from the inside or whatever--and put an end to that white sack of redundant inanity that looks like a bunny once and for all.
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, man.



Reminds me of a really early chapter where there was a rabbit that was white and it got Kakashi to realize it was a trap (by Zabuza).

So you are saying the bunny symbolism has been around for a long time.


----------



## the real anti christ (Aug 13, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Reminds me of a really early chapter where there was a rabbit that was white and it got Kakashi to realize it was a trap (by Zabuza).
> 
> So you are saying the bunny symbolism has been around for a long time.


----------



## OgreMagi (Aug 13, 2014)

Gai sama and Lee sama fusion dance and one shot kaguya.  manga ends.

alternate version:  enter house of hyuuga!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 13, 2014)

Just read back last week's chap.

I can't believe Kishi actually made a monster that looks like...THAT.

He could've just used Juubi's final form and just give it wings or some shit and its all gooooooood homie.


----------



## Iruel (Aug 13, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Just read back last week's chap.
> 
> I can't believe Kishi actually made a monster that looks like...THAT.
> 
> He could've just used Juubi's final form and just give it wings or some shit and its all gooooooood homie.



symbolism, obviously. 

and people actually think Sasukes gonna be Hokage?
........
..............
..................
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA








Sasuke fans were never very bright. :ho


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 13, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Just read back last week's chap.
> 
> I can't believe Kishi actually made a monster that looks like...THAT.
> 
> He could've just used Juubi's final form and just give it wings or some shit and its all gooooooood homie.



If Sasuke ends uo absorbing Kaguya; Juubi final form may be a Tengu God.


----------



## warp drive (Aug 13, 2014)

Next chapter, Sakura goes directly into super saying 3 with a golden rinegan and takes kaguya one on one. Right Kishimoto?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 13, 2014)

do those flowers have faces, or is it my imagination?


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 13, 2014)

Oro to take over Kaguya confirmed


*Spoiler*: __ 



Srsly I would be all for this


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 13, 2014)

2 years ago...I'd be all for Oro being final villan.

But now? Pfft.

I just want Madz now.


----------



## Sora (Aug 13, 2014)

Orochimaru is too weak to be a villain now
taking over Kaguya would be dumb
then again after last chapter i wouldn't be surprised if it happened


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 13, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> 2 years ago...I'd be all for Oro being final villan.
> 
> But now? Pfft.
> 
> I just want Madz now.



His time for villain is over, it's contrition and redemption time for him now (just like Obito)


----------



## Talis (Aug 13, 2014)

Kakashi spamming Sharingan: *V Check*
Kakashi spamming Kamui: *V Check*
Kakashi spamming Susano: *v Almost Check*
Kakashi spamming Kaguya's portals: *Pending*


----------



## Abz (Aug 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> kakashi gets sage dog mode





rac585 said:


> sage dog mode hahahaha





Invictus-Kun said:


> i can tell some of posts here ill be deleted soon.
> 
> No Sage dog mode please.
> 
> ...



I bet you would want it if it was like this







because I bloody well would...



anyway...first time in a very long time i've been in here...so i'm going to say we'll have a pretty much action-filled chapter...but...

with a heavy doubt with kishi at the moment...something lacking will happen...like naruto talking all chapter....or....kakashi being rofl-stomped half way through the chapter...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 13, 2014)

^ Why would people want werewolfs in Naruto Manga ? 
I like them... but why in this manga....


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 13, 2014)

The Format said:


> Oro to take over Kaguya confirmed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



sure,because someone much weaker than Madara taking over Kaguya make's sense.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 13, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> ^ Why would people want werewolfs in Naruto Manga ?
> I like them... but why in this manga....


We already have Kiba and a wereshark (Kisame). Time to take it up a notch.

Does Kabuto count as a weresnake or a weredragon?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 13, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> sure,because someone much weaker than Madara taking over Kaguya make's sense.



why do you think Kishi cares if it makes sense or not?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 13, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> We already have Kiba and a wereshark (Kisame). Time to take it up a notch.
> 
> Does Kabuto count as a weresnake or a weredragon?



Kiba uses his Dog to turn into a dog beast.
Kisame fused with a sword and he wasn't human.

How does Kabuto in SM look like a dragon or a snake to you ? He has a snake in his body and horns... If that shit makes you a dragon


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 14, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> sure,because someone much weaker than Madara taking over Kaguya make's sense.



What does power-level have anything to do with it...


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 14, 2014)

Abz said:


> I bet you would want it if it was like this



Cool art. 

But it just makes me even more sad that those White Fang and unmasked Kakashi spoilers were fake...


----------



## Yuna (Aug 14, 2014)

The Format said:


> What does power-level have anything to do with it...


Because this manga has blatantly shown that Orochimaru's Living Corpse Reanimation Technique has quite a flaw in that it can be fought off and suppressed? 12,5 yearold Sasuke did it, somehow. You don't think the mother of all Chakra can as well?


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 14, 2014)

When I said takeover I didn't specify how as I don't know how, but Kishi could literally pull something out of thin air (or something that makes sense) to make it happen if he so wants so the _how _doesn't really matter.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Aug 14, 2014)

Sora said:


> Orochimaru is too weak to be a villain now



Kabuto was also too weak...

...until he literally injected other people's powers into himself.

These characters aren't just lifeless, stationary planks, you know.



> taking over Kaguya would be dumb


If it's Orochimaru, it would be genius.





Linkdarkside said:


> sure,because someone much weaker than Madara taking over Kaguya make's sense.



I don't know about you, but to me, a relatively powerless mortal who, using only his smarts and practical earthly skills, attains the same accomplishments or influence as that of the gods, is at the very least interesting and entertaining.



Yuna said:


> Because this manga has blatantly shown that  Orochimaru's Living Corpse Reanimation Technique has quite a flaw in  that it can be fought off and suppressed? 12,5 yearold Sasuke did it,  somehow. You don't think the mother of all Chakra can as well?



Why would taking over as main villain, or at least becoming a main focus of the plot, automatically mean literally taking over the body of the current one?

Besides, it's not as though snatching bodies is the only way to gain power in this manga.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 14, 2014)

Orochimaru-as-FV theories are about as dumb as you can get at this point.

That means that it has a chance of happening.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 14, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Orochimaru-as-FV theories are about as dumb as you can get at this point.
> 
> That means that it has a chance of happening.



Kaguya is pretty much rock bottom as it is. There's no where to go but up from here. Not to say that Oro being FV is good, but it's not like Kishi can do equally bad or worse at this point.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 14, 2014)

Kaguya wants to fight the celestial beimgs that punished her for a crime.
Or the other version were the celestial war destroyed her world.

One of this are correct since Kaguya is inspired from The tale of Bamboo Cutter


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Aug 14, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> How does Kabuto in SM look like a dragon or a snake to you ? He has a snake in his body and horns... If that shit makes you a dragon



We haven't seen Sage Yamata no Orochi, though. If it's as huge as PS and has wings and a long tail (or tails), then we have a potentially impressive 8-headed dragon. And with the aid of Hashirama's cells and genetic engineering, it could even be much cooler.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 14, 2014)

Shin, you really got into my thread of Kaguya fighting Gods of Heaven don't you?


----------



## Kishido (Aug 14, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Cool art.
> 
> But it just makes me even more sad that those White Fang and unmasked Kakashi spoilers were fake...



I bet all those White Fang Sakumo stories are just lies and in reality he was just a loser... That's why Kishi never brought him back as Edo or made Kakashi use some skills.

Hell even stated that the son of Sakumo is an useless loser without the Sharingan.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 14, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Kaguya is pretty much rock bottom as it is. There's no where to go but up from here. Not to say that Oro being FV is good, but it's not like Kishi can do equally bad or worse at this point.



What about Hagoromo giving his power to Naruto and Sasuke to make Madara absorb the Shinju (Kaguya) knowing full well his mom will take over and transport herself and those two in another dimension ('coz she doesn't want to harm her nursery) leaving the world Kaguya-less for the moment which is his opportunity to come out and take the Fruit for himself. He did say he needs a large amount of Chakra to perform his sealing jutsu, which is strange given the fact that Naruto and Sasuke are supposed to be the ones to seal her, and now he has his own sealing agenda himself, if it's really is his intention.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 14, 2014)

I want to know so badly what version of Madara we are going to see if it's his true self with Rinnegan,  just sharingan or his Juubi Jin version, I pray for the last one as long as he is not under PIS like last time if this will be the case like with any Juubi Jin  I want the Rinnegan Version.

One Rinnegan alive Madara was the best Madara ever, 2 rinnegan should be better


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 14, 2014)

I predict Gallons of More Mangekyo hype


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 14, 2014)

Mangekyo hype.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 14, 2014)

Bijuu Mecha. C'mon Naruto


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Bijuu Mecha. C'mon Naruto



i think kishi is saving that for sasuke vs naruto. 

although, i really really really really find it hard to believe that naruto will have to bust that mode in order to defeat sasuke 

i am not sure if should face palm or lmao if sasuke's susano'o does indeed whip naruto's FRS's like in that naruto ova/amv they did two years ago if not more


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Mangekyo hype.



I predict even more Mangekyo hype than Blink just predicted.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 14, 2014)

the moment we get kakashi hype is the moment where we see more Rinnegan jutsu from Sasuke

he reeeeeeeallly hates when someone shows him up which is the fuel for his doujutsu


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Aug 14, 2014)

Things that need to happen next chapter.

- Kakashi shines hard
- Kaguya shut the rebellious tailed beast down and achieve her actual juubi form
- Naruto and sasuke(hopefully) go into their strongest states to prepare for the last stretch of the battle with her 

But i know a BUNCH of other shit will be happening like more message sending speeches, flashback panels, and other things that impede a steady flow of ACTION. You know there is a problem when a chapter only has one new jutsu reveal.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 15, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Kakashi shines hard
> .



Kakashi will be like a Supernova... He will shine brighter as everything else in naruverse just to lose his light after it


----------



## Trojan (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder how can Kakashi possibly shin hard? 

All he got is a PS, and we have already seen Kaguya trashed that twice with no effort at all. Also, even though
it's true that Kakashi got a power up. but so did Kaguya with her rabbit thing, I doubt that kishi will care about a
PS more than Kaguya's transformation....

the best I can see Kakashi doing is basically helping to save one or more of his students from something. I doubt
that would be for long either as I think the Hokages will appear next chapter as well since it's the last chapter of
the volume supposedly.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hokage's arrive at the end.

Chapter is build up for Kaguya's sealing in 690.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 15, 2014)

She ain't getting sealed this or next chapter. ..


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2014)

shit, i forgot about the hokages. man, this is going to be a long ass fight


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> shit, i forgot about the hokages. man, this is going to be a long ass fight


No it won't. The manga is very formulaic. No 'event' lasts longer than about 10 chapters at a time.


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> No it won't. The manga is very formulaic. No 'event' lasts longer than about 10 chapters at a time.



obito vs naruto was 100 chapters and i think  the only  reason kishi  ended it was because of the poor sales last year


----------



## MS81 (Aug 15, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Things that need to happen next chapter.
> 
> - Kakashi shines hard
> - Kaguya shut the rebellious tailed beast down and achieve her actual juubi form
> ...



Kakashi will get another power up from the hokages after he open the portal for the hokages and hagoromo.  Hagoromo will give Naruto and sasuke his last bit of chakra to awaken their full power.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 15, 2014)

I wish mecha-Sasuke was a thing.

He's got a Rinnegan, he might as well go full Asura. It'd be pretty cool.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> obito vs naruto was 100 chapters and i think  the only  reason kishi  ended it was because of the poor sales last year



Obito's case is obviously different because there were a lot of things and stages. Such as

1- around 10 chapters to show the Jins powers and their Bijuus. 
2- around 10-12 chapters for itachi & Sasuke's battle against Kabuto.
3- around 10 chapters about the Gokage Vs Madara and the ET being undone. 
4- around 10 chapters to fight Obito himself and then the Flashback to why he was changed.
5- The appearance of the Juubi and the SA took also 10 chapters.
6- 10 chapters for Sasuke and the Hokages
7- Another 10 chapters of team 7 and the other teams until Obito became the Juubi's host.

However, when he became the Juubi's host it took like 12 chapters to defeat him and several others
for the TnJ, ultimately it too 2 volumes for him to be completely defeated. 

Then Madara took over, and he was also defeated in 2 volumes as well.

Kagauya is going to be the same, most likely as there is nothing else for Kishi to focus on
and there is not any other battle either going on at the same time.


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Obito's case is obviously different because there were a lot of things and stages. Such as
> 
> 1- around 10 chapters to show the Jins powers and their Bijuus.
> 2- around 10-12 chapters for itachi & Sasuke's battle against Kabuto.
> ...



no, just no. 

the pay offs like juubi obito, juubi himself, team 7 reunion, narusasu attacks, and the alliance attacks.  none of it is worth it. 

the fight should have ended with juubi revealing himself and killing obito/madara off. 

then, sasuke and co arrive. friendship power > juubi   > end of arc.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Obito's case is obviously different because there were a lot of things and stages. Such as
> 
> 1- around 10 chapters to show the Jins powers and their Bijuus.
> 2- around 10-12 chapters for itachi & Sasuke's battle against Kabuto.
> ...


Yes!

Yeah every arc is around 30 chapters. Except the Sasuke arcs are around 20 chapters. Every new event/fight is about 10 chapters. Some big arcs stretch to 35+ chapters though.

The War Mega Arc is basically Part III. It's as long if not longer than Part I now and is made up of regular sized smaller arcs.

*Juubi Jinchuuriki arc (38 chapters)
*617-627
Sasukes crew meet edo Hokages and eventually goto battlefield

628-638
Everyone vs. the Juubi

638-646
vs. Juubi Jin Obito round 1, showoff Obito's power, Shinjuu shows up

646-655
vs. Juubi Jin Obito round 2, Naruto & Sasuke fight full power, Obito's defeat

*Final assault against Madara arc (33 chapters so far)
*656-666
Madara took over, became Juubi Jin, Gai showed (him) up

667-677
Madara fights Gai & Naruto until finally casting Infinite Tsukiyomi

678-now (Volume 71)
Kaguya showed up. I think she will be sealed by 690.

And I personally think the Manga will end with Volume 72 at chapter 700.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 15, 2014)

i predict we find out that kaguya was actually a herald of galactus.

in gathering planets for her master she was tricked into entering a tournament. In this tournament  she was a shoe in for victory until on the eve of the final match she was tricked by a person she grew to love in the months she spent on that world, the sorcerer spoke those faitful words.
"Your soul is MINE!" , shocked as she was having her soul sucked out, she used the last remaining powers of cosmic and transported to world 615

where she met this tree of might.

but part 3 will come after defeating kaguya in which the next villian will be...


----------



## Lurko (Aug 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> shit, i forgot about the hokages. man, this is going to be a long ass fight



Just like Jubbito fight.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 15, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke seal kaguya but the seal fails !


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 15, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Naruto and Sasuke seal kaguya but the seal fails !



Somehow I doubt they'll do the logical thing and try to seal her now that she's vulnerable.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 15, 2014)

If Naruto's SuperNuke Shuriken Combo didn't do shit to Kagz...I don't know how Super Bunny is gonna be put down.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 15, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Naruto and Sasuke seal kaguya but the seal fails !



Naruto still has to TnJ her.


----------



## herobito (Aug 16, 2014)

i predict juubidamas being kamui warped away and tug of war with the bijuu heads.  the seal will fail.  or maybe she stabalizes.

tnj and flashback incoming!!!!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 16, 2014)

Maybe we'll get why Kaguya's creating an army  I'm quite sure we'll be seeing Kakashi displaying his power of Susannoo...


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 16, 2014)

689: They fight all out. Kage's arrive near or at the end.
690: The continue to fight all out. Maybe initiate seal near the end.
691: She's takes most of the chapter to be sealed. Aftermath begins.
692-700: Aftermath & Epilogue


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 16, 2014)

What's the point prolonging this fight considering we know that Team 7 is fully plot shielded and Kaguya is not 

At most the Hokages can sacrifice against her, but they are already dead to begin with.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> What's the point prolonging this fight considering we know that Team 7 is fully plot shielded and Kaguya is not
> 
> At most the Hokages can sacrifice against her, but they are already dead to begin with.



Kaguya's plan with her army.... her background.
The Hokage's and Rikudou will end the MT its been foreshadowed. TakL said it in a better translation.

The fruit will appear and someone will eat it.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 16, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Kaguya's plan with her army.... her background.
> The Hokage's and Rikudou will end the MT its been foreshadowed. TakL said it in a better translation.
> 
> The fruit will appear and someone will eat it.



If someone consumes it then it means there's another villain in the shadows.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 16, 2014)

What fruit? The tree is gone.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> What fruit? The tree is gone.



and wasnt it heavily implied that madara ate it or something?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> If someone consumes it then it means there's another villain in the shadows.



Madara didnt get closure... Orochimaru is still a wonder...



tari101190 said:


> What fruit? The tree is gone.



There is a fucking big ass tree around the world holding all the people... and like the manga said when MT happens all chakra becomes one



Addy said:


> and wasnt it heavily implied that madara ate it or something?



No madara took in the Shinjuu/Kaguya within him


----------



## herobito (Aug 16, 2014)

spiral zetsu is the fruit. he attaches himself to the main tree and viola!   
im sticking to it.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 16, 2014)

I predict Kakashi's PS causes more damages to Kaguya than rinnegan'd Sasuke's one...


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> No madara took in the *Shinjuu/Kaguya *within him



which has the fruit 

he even awakened the sharinningan after it 

the fruit could have fallen off but there is no indication it did since does show those things............  sometimes


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2014)

Addy said:


> which has the fruit
> 
> he even awakened the sharinningan after it
> 
> the fruit could have fallen off but there is no indication it did since does show those things............  sometimes



It didnt have the fruit bro... it was just the tree/kaguya , he awakened that cuz kaguya had that...
The fruit only appears when all chakra becomes one after the MT.....


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> It didnt have the fruit bro... it was just the tree/kaguya , he awakened that cuz kaguya had that...
> *The fruit only appears when all chakra becomes one after the MT*.....



where was that said? i cant remember that


----------



## herobito (Aug 16, 2014)

im guessing all chakra hasnt become one yet.  it going into madara to revive kaguya doesnt count.  
even tho the third eye must come from eating the fruit, it awakened in madara when performing IT tho so im kinda confused.


----------



## Gortef (Aug 16, 2014)

Kakashi joins in with Naruto and Sasuke and they clash with the Monster Rabbit Blob.
Just as it looks like they might be able to do something about The Blob, it suddenly shrinks back into normal Kaguya who sighs that she finally managed to get control over all that powah.

And we'll switch to the Kages at the end of the chapter just in time to see how they encounter Swirly, who has been thinking about poop all this time and then decided to confront the Kages about it.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 16, 2014)

Addy said:


> where was that said? i cant remember that



Dunno where but it was. That said, since Kishi used to shit on what he stated the chapter before, everything is possible...

In any cases, Kaguya is supposed to have eaten the fruit (which is the reason why she got the 3rd rinneganed eye), so if Naruto and Sasuke can deal with her (which will be the case) there will be no point for another villain to eat the fruit.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Dunno where but it was. That said, since Kishi used to shit on what he stated the chapter before, everything is possible...
> 
> In any cases, Kaguya is supposed to have eaten the fruit (which is the reason why she got the 3rd rinneganed eye), so if Naruto and Sasuke can deal with her (which will be the case) there will be no point for another villain to eat the fruit.



Unless the fruit powers in time diminishes so kaguya is no longer in "prime" or even better Kaguya is not a warrior so alot of power and no skills = meh  , Alot of power and amazing skills = godlike


----------



## Mariko (Aug 16, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Unless the fruit powers in time diminishes so kaguya is no longer in "prime" or even better Kaguya is not a warrior so alot of power and no skills = meh  , Alot of power and amzing skills = godlike



Theorically you're right. But actually, the problem isn't Kaguya but Kishi himself: he already didn't even know how to deal with Madara (he said it himself), so he switched him with an even stronger character w/o knowing a fuck what to do with her (which powas to give her). 

He exhausted/drained all the shinobi's skills he had left (ta?jutsu, Ninjutsu, genjutsu) and he's now blocked since he doesn't want to go full DBZ mode (which is stupide since it turns DBZ-like for a while now...). This is why he's spamming "dimension travel" no shitty jutsu, with Obito being like: "whoooaaa, such a long range S/T jutsu! She's definitively a goddess!"


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 16, 2014)

Actually yeah the fruit should play some sory of part in all of this. It can't be introduced to not be used.

Hopefully it will appear quickly though. I don't want things dragged out too much.


----------



## takL (Aug 16, 2014)

Mariko said:


> (which is the reason why she got the 3rd rinneganed eye),



where in the manga said this?


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 16, 2014)

takL said:


> where in the manga said this?


That's where her powers came from.

She ate the fruit and got the rinnegan+.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2014)

Addy said:


> but uniting all chakra means everyone will be a zetsu which is a nono so i dont think we will see it.



Not really... if the MT is stopped... th fruit should happen. All chakra must become ones but it doesnt meant every last beat of chakra just the flavour of chakra.... a portion.

Like the juubi... it doesn't need all the bijuu chakra just the flavour of all bijuu chakra.. a portion.



tari101190 said:


> Actually yeah the fruit should play some sory of part in all of this. It can't be introduced to not be used.
> 
> Hopefully it will appear quickly though. I don't want things dragged out too much.



I made you see the light... its good 



Mariko said:


> Theorically you're right. But actually, the problem isn't Kaguya but Kishi himself: he already didn't even know how to deal with Madara (he said it himself), so he switched him with an even stronger character w/o knowing a fuck what to do with her (which powas to give her).
> 
> He exhausted/drained all the shinobi's skills he had left (ta?jutsu, Ninjutsu, genjutsu) and he's now blocked since he doesn't want to go full DBZ mode (which is stupide since it turns DBZ-like for a while now...). This is why he's spamming "dimension travel" no shitty jutsu, with Obito being like: "whoooaaa, such a long range S/T jutsu! She's definitively a goddess!"




He wanted to show new powers and also introduce new stuff... after seeing the tale of the bamboo cutter.... im sure kishi will present use demensional beings and  celestial beings.... alines 

Kaguya is just a bridge into that... the story will go DBZ.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Aug 16, 2014)

I predict Orochimaru appearing and going with Hokages to the desert dimension.


----------



## takL (Aug 16, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> That's where her powers came from.
> 
> She ate the fruit and got the rinnegan+.



and that hasnt been said the manga. all in your heads.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 16, 2014)

I would rather see the Hokages start cutting lose the Shinobi from the God Tree. Prepping everyone to be freed from the Genjutsu.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> I would rather see the Hokages start cutting lose the Shinobi from the God Tree. Prepping everyone to be freed from the Genjutsu.



Minato already tried. He said the tree just snatched them back up.


----------



## takL (Aug 16, 2014)

shueisha, its printers and distributors are off on Saturdays, Sundays and holidays.
in other words till monday they are on hiatus. no spo.


Csdabest said:


> I would rather see the Hokages start cutting lose the Shinobi from the God Tree. Prepping everyone to be freed from the Genjutsu.



i wonder how the previous mugentsukuyomi got broken. perhaps by hagoromo and his brother but was it before the tree bore a new fruit or after?  maybe after as hagoromo seems to know what the fruiting causes. and yet he created the world again so...he might be asking edo hokages to do something drastic.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 16, 2014)

takL said:


> shueisha, its printers and distributors are off on Saturdays, Sundays and holidays.
> in other words till monday they are on hiatus. no spo.
> 
> 
> i wonder how the previous mugentsukuyomi got broken. perhaps by hagoromo and his brother but was it before the tree bore a new fruit or after?  maybe after as hagoromo seems to know what the fruiting causes. and yet he created the world again so...he might be asking edo hokages to do something drastic.



From my take on the story. It seems like once they defeated the Juubi they sealed it inside of Hagoromo and reverse MT Zetsufication effects turning Kaguya's zetsu into peak level human beings. As times went by and dietyary and atmosphering conditioning change from human to human. They developed differently while at the same time becoming weaker and weaker human beings.


----------



## RBL (Aug 16, 2014)

i still think neji is going to revive next chapter.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 16, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> i still think neji is going to revive next chapter.



By who or what son


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 16, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> It didnt have the fruit bro... it was just the tree/kaguya , he awakened that cuz kaguya had that...
> The fruit only appears when all chakra becomes one after the MT.....



Makes me curious what would have happened if Obito had completed the plan.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Aug 16, 2014)

I think kakashi powered by sakura and sasuke are gonna hold her off with susanoo. The kages and hagaromo are all gonna do something that's gonna bring indra back and warp kaguya back to the narutoverse. AFter that hagaromo, indra, and all of the kage's are gonna sacrifice themselves to trap her. Then naruto and sasuke are gonna seal her up. Black zetsu escapes and sakura finishes him off lol.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 17, 2014)

Kakashi warps Sakura too Kamui land so we don't have too see her for the rest of the arc since she can't die there and hopefully we get some Perfect Susanoo tag team action.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 17, 2014)

Double Susanoo Forms a New Bigger Susanoo like Voltes V, i would be happy if Kakashi and Sasuke forms a bugger Susanoo,


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 17, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Double Susanoo Forms a New Bigger Susanoo like Voltes V, i would be happy if Kakashi and Sasuke forms a bugger Susanoo,



Sasuke and Kakashi compare susanoos to see whose is bigger?


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Aug 17, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Double Susanoo Forms a New Bigger Susanoo like Voltes V, i would be happy if Kakashi and Sasuke forms a bugger Susanoo,


I was gonna post this but kishi isn't this cool so I left it out. Double team susanoo seems more plausible. I still think in the end sasuke and naruto are gonna use fusion and turn super saiyan 4 nasasuko.


----------



## SonicTron (Aug 17, 2014)

DBZ style Susanoo Fusion Dance


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 17, 2014)

yeah, Fusion, it was possible, since anything is possible in a manga


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2014)

still waiting  for naruto  and sasuke susano'o and kyuubi tag


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 17, 2014)

Addy said:


> still waiting  for naruto  and sasuke susano'o and kyuubi tag



Nah its going to be Kakashi and Naruto's teaming up


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 17, 2014)

Sasuke will never team up with someone he called weak and useless.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Sasuke will never team up with someone he called weak and useless.



Sasuke said the same about Sakura and yet she saved him. Kakashi was not just a person in Sasuke's life, he was his Sensei and the one who passed him the Chidori as the main ninjutsu he uses in his fights.Now that he sees that Kakashi has both Mangekyous and a Susanoo just as powerfull as his own he may have to rethink it.


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2014)

i wonder how many chapters it will take before  sasuke stops bitching about kakashi because  we will get useless time  ofnsasuke dealing with it even if he doesnt seem to care  as much  about uchiha anymore


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 17, 2014)

He will stop bitching Kakashi, when Kakashi slashes Kaguya with his Susanoo which Sasuke tried but failed. He may ask Kakashi like this.

"Kakashi, how did you do that?"
Kakashi: idk, luck maybe


----------



## handsock (Aug 17, 2014)

My prediction: The four hokage become the 4 Legendary Hagaromo Rangers.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 17, 2014)

handsock said:


> My prediction: The four hokage become the 4 Legendary Hagaromo Rangers.



The Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 17, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Sasuke will never team up with someone he called weak and useless.



Yes he will. This is why kishi is making him look like shit. He will have to accept teamwork.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Aug 17, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Yes he will. This is why kishi is making him look like shit. He will have to accept teamwork.



Ok I dont get this. We saw Sasuke work together with Naruto and the hokages a lot in this wr and we have seen Sasuke work with his team as well. So I dont get the point of Sasuke accepting teamwork when he has show he willing to work with other before.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 17, 2014)

overlordofnobodies said:


> Ok I dont get this. We saw Sasuke work together with Naruto and the hokages a lot in this wr and we have seen Sasuke work with his team as well. So I dont get the point of Sasuke accepting teamwork when he has show he willing to work with other before.



He redused to work with kakashi and sakura... called them useless. Then kishi proved him wrong.
Thing is Kakashi and Sakura can be used as meat shields even without power ups.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 17, 2014)

I predict more talk and less fighting. :/


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 17, 2014)

Kakashi keeps the chakra arms at bay while Naruto seals Kaguya when she's vulnerable.

Well, that would be the logical thing but I know this fight won't end so soon.




The Faceless Man said:


> He redused to work with kakashi and sakura... called them useless. Then kishi proved him wrong.
> Thing is Kakashi and Sakura can be used as meat shields even without power ups.



I don't know man, I still think there is a difference between not working with everyone and being against team work altogether.

What was the first thing he did after leaving Orochimaru's hideout?

And yet Kishimoto still goes Indra blah blah blah.


----------



## takL (Aug 17, 2014)

i predict kaguyas true (human form) 10b mode right after naruto (and sasuke) tried the sealing.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 17, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Kakashi keeps the chakra arms at bay while Naruto seals Kaguya when she's vulnerable.
> 
> Well, that would be the logical thing but I know this fight won't end so soon.
> 
> ...



This is what kishi wants to show... and yep he should have never even been along side naruto before their final battle.

I agree with you....  this is why i dont like sasuke... For me his a broken character... all over the place. 

Indra is all alone. Sasuke had Kabuto and Oro, Team taka , Tobi , Itachi.... its really shity.



takL said:


> i predict kaguyas true (human form) 10b mode right after naruto (and sasuke) tried the sealing.



yes this is what i want go go !!!


----------



## Njaa (Aug 17, 2014)

Is the current volume going to end at 689 or stretch to 690?

Anyway i predict Kaguya getting "sealed" at the end of the volume, the next volume has her break out and we get more background on Kaguya and her sons, maybe with something cool happening at 700. Sort of like the previous X00 had something big happening around them.


----------



## takL (Aug 17, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> yes this is what i want go go !!!



hell yeah but what if maddy takes over her and go into the full 10b mode then?

im easy but id feel a bit sad about both kaguya and maddy. 
i want to see maddy co-fight with hsh for the first and last time.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 17, 2014)

You seriously want a Madara redemption fight? 

Because I'm tired of that crap. We've had that happen like fifty times in this last arc alone. 

All the Uchihas are getting them too. Itachi got a bunch, Obito got a bunch, and Sasuke's been getting his for 20 chapters.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 17, 2014)

takL said:


> hell yeah but what if maddy takes over her and go into the full 10b mode then?
> 
> im easy but id feel a bit sad about both kaguya and maddy.
> i want to see maddy co-fight with hsh for the first and last time.



I think that when Kaguya gets TNJ or sealed.... Madara will break out.
I see Kaguya like a ghost possessing Madara since she wasnt revived.... Only her will was put into madara by BZ who also is a manifestatio of kaguya willl

Yes its a physical will but hey... that could mean that a reverse could happen


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 17, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I think that wants Kaguya gets TNJ or sealed.... Madara will break out.
> I see Kaguya like a ghost possessing Madara since she wasnt revived.... Only her will was put into madara by BZ who also is a manifestatio of kaguya willl
> 
> Yes its a physical will but hey... that could mean that a reverse could happen



In a way, it reminds me of Edo Tensei.

A living body is covered by the revived one's remains, or in this case, black goo.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 17, 2014)

Luiz said:


> In a way, it reminds me of Edo Tensei.
> 
> A living body is covered by the revived one's remains, or in this case, black goo.



Yep... So either the black goo gets sealed or after the TNJ... she moves on along with ashura,indra and hagaromo.
Maybe even hamura if he gets to be in someone.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 17, 2014)

Alright. So how would you guys feel if we NEVER actually see Kagz back in this fight? Lol.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 17, 2014)

Sakura's going to step up and use ultimate sleep bomb attack.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 17, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Alright. So how would you guys feel if we NEVER actually see Kagz back in this fight? Lol.



Oh, she will be. You know how this works.

So guys, what do you think? 5 chapters to go before the fight ends?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 17, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Alright. So how would you guys feel if we NEVER actually see Kagz back in this fight? Lol.


I wouldn't care Kaguya is just there she has no personality whatsoever she's more of a plot device then an actual character at this point.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 17, 2014)

I'd be perfectly fine if Kaguya just never came back.

It's not like she's even much of a character anyway. She's basically a personality-less cardboard cutout that can't string a sentence together and follows the orders of a salad child.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm guessing we'll get a little more explanation behind Kakashi's _Susano'o_, Monster!Kaguya will probably do some landscape damage, and Naruto and Sasuke may set up another attempt to seal her.


Jak N Blak said:


> So how would you guys feel if we NEVER actually see Kagz back in this fight?


I'd be a little miffed. I find her an interesting character and want to see more from her.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'd be perfectly fine if Kaguya just never came back.
> 
> It's not like she's even much of a character anyway. She's basically a personality-less cardboard cutout that can't string a sentence together and follows the orders of a salad child.



She has engaged monster mode now, I've seen enough. 


Time for Zetsu's redemption.

ck


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 17, 2014)

No Kaguya can't go yet


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> No Kaguya can't go yet



But it's time to see the man she betrayed, take over.





Her husband, that is.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 17, 2014)

Now that all the bullshit with Obito and Sasuke has been resolved, the story can now focus on the origins of Kaguya and her plans. I'm ready for some Naruto lore.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 18, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Now that all the bullshit with Obito and Sasuke has been resolved, the story can now focus on the origins of Kaguya and her plans. I'm ready for some Naruto lore.



If there's a flashback I'm looking forward to it's Kaguya's


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 18, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Now that all the bullshit with Obito and Sasuke has been resolved...



Bro, you dreamin'.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 18, 2014)

Hopefully Sasuke finds value in his comrades and starts to entrust in their strength. Seals Hashirama's chakra Aka(Ashura's) Inside Kakashi with his Yin Seal and lose his Rinnegan.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 18, 2014)

are we going to have a double chapter this week?

My predictions for 690 is about BZ or Kaguya showing their true powers.

And we will know they were just playing since 682


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 18, 2014)

also this new chapter will bring sketch's for the naruto movie - the last. 3 new character


----------



## Lurko (Aug 18, 2014)

Three new characters??


----------



## Addy (Aug 18, 2014)

he means 3 new sketches.  not new characters. 

however, while  we are nit sure if we will more sketches this week,  we did get some with the last two shounen jump issues so its not wrong to expect something new


----------



## Lurko (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh ok!  I predict Sasuke,  Kakashi and Orchimaru!


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 18, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Oh ok!  I predict Sasuke,  Kakashi and Orchimaru!



I predict Hinata, Kiba, and Chouji


----------



## Addy (Aug 18, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Oh ok!  I predict Sasuke,  Kakashi and Orchimaru!


all i care about are sasuke and hinata's designs


----------



## Deynard (Aug 18, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Three new characters??



Sasuke, super Sasuke, evil Sasuke


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 18, 2014)

Hinata, Lee, Choji.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 18, 2014)

I predict Neji


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 18, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> I predict Neji



Would it not be funny if we get a sketch of Neji for Naruto - The last 
That confirms revival.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 18, 2014)

I predict revived Minato, Kushina and Jiraiya.
No Sasuke and Hinata.


----------



## Addy (Aug 18, 2014)

Harbour said:


> I predict revived Minato, Kushina and Jiraiya.
> No Sasuke and Hinata.


y yo so evil?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 18, 2014)

takL said:


> hell yeah but what if maddy takes over her and go into the full 10b mode then



What's Madara going to do? His life's work ( MT) was nothing but a farce, keeping humanity trapped in IT will eventually convert everyone into White Zetsus, no point for him to become a villain again.

What is left for Madara is contrition and redemption like Obito.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 18, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> You seriously want a Madara redemption fight?
> 
> Because I'm tired of that crap. We've had that happen like fifty times in this last arc alone.
> 
> All the Uchihas are getting them too. Itachi got a bunch, Obito got a bunch, and Sasuke's been getting his for 20 chapters.



Madara and Obito are palette swaps of each other, the former's fate will be no different from the latter.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 18, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> What's Madara going to do? His life's work ( MT) was nothing but a farce, keeping humanity trapped in IT will eventually convert everyone into White Zetsus, no point for him to become a villain again.
> 
> What is left for Madara is contrition and redemption like Obito.



Holy shit. All this time I forgot to realize...Madz has no reason to go BACK to being the bad guy. Lol.

Is Sauce...really...the end dude?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 18, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Holy shit. All this time I forgot to realize...Madz has no reason to go BACK to being the bad guy. Lol.
> 
> Is Sauce...really...the end dude?



The Child Of Prophecy is inexorably tied with his battle with "The Young Man With Powerful Eyes"


----------



## Addy (Aug 18, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Holy shit. All this time I forgot to realize...Madz has no reason to go BACK to being the bad guy. Lol.
> 
> Is Sauce...really...the end dude?



yes, kishi said so and hinted at several times. however, the thing that most people forget when saying that sasuke isn't the FV, is that the battle would have happened between naruto and sasuke at this point if indeed sasuke was not FV.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 18, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> The Child Of Prophecy is inexorably tied with his battle with "The Young Man With Powerful Eyes"



What if it turns out Sasuke isn't the young man with powerful eyes since shown to be fodder to Kaguya lately?


----------



## Harbour (Aug 18, 2014)

Or the chapter will be about everyone reactions on PS and boring PS physical attacks.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 18, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Or the chapter will be about everyone reactions on PS and boring PS physical attacks.



this might be the chapter that ends the volume 71. It could be something huge, maybe a cliffhanger


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 18, 2014)

I have a feeling that this chapter will be boring :/

Only looking forward to the time skip character sketches for the movie.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 18, 2014)

Kakashi will do hand seals with Susanoo, kinda like Madara did to summon meteor.


----------



## takL (Aug 18, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> What's Madara going to do? His life's work ( MT) was nothing but a farce, keeping humanity trapped in IT will eventually convert everyone into White Zetsus, no point for him to become a villain again.
> 
> What is left for Madara is contrition and redemption like Obito.


i dont think he was actually an evil person. 
appearently he genuinely believed that mugentsukuyomi would save mankind for good. what im asking is what if that was to fool b-zetsu? and if he was actually the enemy kaguya was fighting? not that i believe these tho.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 18, 2014)

Mateush said:


> Kakashi will do hand seals with Susanoo, kinda like Madara did to summon meteor.



Yeah, Kakashi will summon the pack of the giant Susano-shrouded dogs.

Susano-shrouded Pakkun FTW.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 18, 2014)

Kakashi has no Sage power so he won't fight Kaguya directly.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 18, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Kakashi has no Sage power so he won't fight Kaguya directly.



But Sakura suddenly does.

Hahaha. Hah.

It's going to happen, isn't it?


----------



## Deynard (Aug 18, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Kakashi has no Sage power so he won't fight Kaguya directly.



Kishi is so crazy at this moment that I won't be surprised if Kakashi will have dog sage mode.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 18, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Kakashi has no Sage power so he won't fight Kaguya directly.



Actually it is possible that he does have Sage power. Obito was a Rikudou at the time of his death and he just entrusted his chakra to Kakashi.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 18, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Actually it is possible that he does have Sage power. Obito was a Rikudou at the time of his death and he just entrusted his chakra to Kakashi.


No he wasn't.

But actually, I wouldn't mind an explanation like that honestly. It would explain how he could 'transmigrate' his chakra to Kakashi after death.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 18, 2014)

I predict Slashes, slashes, more slashes, and Booom! Kaguya's hurt.

And NF will go crazy about Sauce PS cant hurt Kaguya but Kakashi PS can.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 18, 2014)

Kakashi's PS seems to wield none sword


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 18, 2014)

Mateush said:


> Kakashi's PS seems to wield none sword



This.

Unless..the sword is on it's back, ala Sakumo's blade?

I'm calling it.


----------



## Hasan (Aug 18, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> This.
> 
> Unless..the sword is on it's back, ala Sakumo's blade?
> 
> I'm calling it.







Hasan said:


> Kishimoto - let slip a perfect opportunity to show the White Fang's power.  Now if the Susanō wields an ethereal variation of the Hakkō Chakura Tō...





Hasan said:


> An ethereal version of Hakkō Chakura Tō (his father's famous sword), scaled up to fit in the Susanō's palm. You get Sharingan Kakashi and White Fang in one package. The scenery when the blade is swung. . . Do it, Kishi.



Better be double spread, cutting that rabbit-thing into two.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 18, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> It would explain how he could 'transmigrate' his chakra to Kakashi after death.



That's just Kamui, not senjutsu


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 18, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> That's just Kamui, not senjutsu


He didn't use kamui. That was just a dream sequence thing in their heads. In the 'real world' Obito's 'ghost' just rose up and possessed Kakashi.

Like the Kyuubi wasn't really in a cage wading in water. That's just how it's represented in Naruto's head.

And Six Paths Senjutsu is different from regular Senjutsu. I meant Obito could have residual Six Paths Sage chakra which allowed him to transmigrate his soul like Hagoromo and his kids.

Unless you mean the power of Kamui allows Obito to send himself and his chakra to other spaces. And so his chakra could do that even without a body? But that would probably require Six Paths powers as a plot device, because this is seriously stretching the rules of this crazy manga already.

It just didn't make sense.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 18, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> He didn't use kamui. That was just a dream sequence thing in their heads. In the 'real world' Obito's 'ghost' just rose up and possessed Kakashi.



What? He used Kamui BEFORE entering Kakashi's body, from the afterworld to the real world. The rest is irrelevant, it's just his chakra going into Kakashi's body. Like Dan's spirit going into Tsunade's body. Or like Edo Tensei works. There is nothing to explain. After 2 weeks you still haven't understood what happened?


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 18, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> He didn't use kamui. That was just a dream sequence thing in their heads. In the 'real world' Obito's 'ghost' just rose up and possessed Kakashi.
> 
> Like the Kyuubi wasn't really in a cage wading in water. That's just how it's represented in Naruto's head.
> 
> ...



I been saying that all techniques are related. Nagato was able to use the chakra rods to force his chakra and control people and even give him a portion of his abilities and power. Ino power was able to possess multiple people and transfer feelings and messages and even take over peoples bodies. Dan was able to send his soul and give chakra to Tsunade. And Sasuke was able to reverse Fushi tensei back on Orochimaru and steal his soul consuming all of his powers. Leaving Kabuto all the physical genetic material to learn the abilities.

This isn't a foreign concept. My only issue is the instant perfect  Susano-o. But other than that I understand and accept it because its part of the stuff I have been theorizing for years now. People kept wondering how the fusion of Mangekyo eyes happened to obtain that power. Even after Tobirama gave the biggest clue of Mangekyo powers coming from Yin Chakra/Spiritual & mental Energies. Hell even Itachi transferred all of his Doujutsu powers after his fight against Sasuke.

To make to even worst People were posting threads(Myself Included) on how Kakashi was going to get Uchiha Powers back and alot of those(Myself included again) were stating and speaking of Yin energies being sealed into Kakashi from Obito to re obtain those Mangekyo powers. If people actually listened to some theories that were using manga evidence to explain how something might happen instead of blowing it off there wouldnt be as many upset people.

Only issue is Instant Perfect Susano-o which is Bull shit. Thought I did predict Kakashi own version of susano-o Just never thought it would be Perfect.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 18, 2014)

Addy said:


> all i care about are sasuke and hinata's designs



I don't think we'll get Sasuke this early but Hinata is definitely an possibility.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 18, 2014)

Turns out the movie is Naruto's book and not their real timeskip design


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 18, 2014)

Hasan said:


> Better be double spread, cutting that rabbit-thing into two.



Damn, you beat me to it. 

Considering Sasuke got a bow that he used as a child, I can see it happening.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 18, 2014)

If Kakashi's Susanoo can go intangible I'll scream.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 18, 2014)

Well I predict he will.



Leon Soryu said:


> Turns out the movie is Naruto's book and not their real timeskip design



That would be a good troll.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 18, 2014)

I predict that Kakashi starts to get beat up pretty bad and then just as it looks like it's all over Gai shows up with a susanoo of his own and saves everybody's asses.  Again.


----------



## Mofo (Aug 18, 2014)

Kakashi and Sasuke combo attack by employing their dual Susanoos, however they can't manage to touch Kaguya. Chapter ends  as they envelop their  Susanoos around  Naruto's megazord.


----------



## SonicTron (Aug 18, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> I predict that Kakashi starts to get beat up pretty bad and then just as it looks like it's all over Gai shows up with a susanoo of his own and saves everybody's asses.  Again.



All my this


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 18, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Kakashi and Sasuke combo attack by employing their dual Susanoos, however they can't manage to touch Kaguya. Chapter ends  as they envelop their  Susanoos around  Naruto's megazord.



I thought of this to. It's possible.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 18, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Kakashi and Sasuke combo attack by employing their dual Susanoos, however they can't manage to touch Kaguya. Chapter ends  as they envelop their  Susanoos around  Naruto's megazord.



Giant White Rabbit Kaguya vs Mecha Bijuu Susano'o

All we need is the Power Rangers theme song.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 18, 2014)

I predict Kakashi keels over from the pain of using Susano'o. Minato got SM only 
for it to be nerfed to shit next chapter, why not Kakashi?

Kakashi asks Obito how's it possible he came from the dead, Obito answers it's because he is the second Rikudo and has similar powers to Rikudo, and did the same thing as Rikudo did, a dead man passing his power to the living.

Wait. This doesn't explain the instant PS.

Whatever happens, Obito is gonna consume at least half the chapter. NF once again looks like a bunch of idiots screaming asspull when everything is explained the next chapter.

Please Kishi. Restore at least a modicum of your credibility.


----------



## hawkeye91 (Aug 18, 2014)

half of the chapter will be Kakashi's susano'os explanation thats for sure.


----------



## lathia (Aug 18, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> If Kakashi's Susanoo can go intangible I'll scream.



If it doesn't, I'd scream. Can you imagine it.... Kishi coming up with a UNIQUE complete Susanoo aside from sword slashes?


----------



## Turrin (Aug 18, 2014)

Kakashi's Susano'o did not seem to have a weapon. That tells me Kakashi's Susano'o will most likely just be a plot device to protect the others from Kaguya's dimension warping.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 18, 2014)

Didn't we see how useful the PS sword was ? Kaguya dodge it.
Kakashi will try something else.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 18, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Kakashi's Susano'o did not seem to have a weapon. That tells me Kakashi's Susano'o will most likely just be a plot device to protect the others from Kaguya's dimension warping.



You're forgetting the back.



Once we see the backside of his Susano'o, then we'll know if it has a weapon or not.



The Faceless Man said:


> Didn't we see how useful the PS sword was ? Kaguya dodge it.
> Kakashi will try something else.



Kamui functionality is all he really needs to make an opening to maybe connect a sword strike. But it's fanfiction until we see it, so.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 18, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> You're forgetting the back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really Kamui can be dodged also. 
Even if he sends the sword with kamui.
And using kamui on her it's useless since she can use black portals.
Kakashi will trick her with intangibility... making an opening for naruto and sasuke.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 18, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Not really Kamui can be dodged also.
> Even if he sends the sword with kamui.
> And using kamui on her it's useless since she can use black portals.
> Kakashi will trick her with intangibility... making an opening for naruto and sasuke.



I mean teleportation or intangibility, and making her run from long range Kamui can be set-ups towards connecting hits with the sword. 

Kamui isn't useless on Kaguya - If she wants to get out, she wastes tons of chakra. It will help tire her out for Naruto and Sasuke to do the real sealing.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 18, 2014)

689 – 予期しない相手
ウサギの悪魔の攻撃。ナルトとサスケはカカシを保護します。
ウサギの悪魔は、衝撃波が発生します。カカシオープンスペースポータル。
 大洪水が発生します。真実ボールがみんなを守る求める。カカシはなくなって
 サクラチャクラを与えます。サスケは炎の刃須佐能乎 モンスターが痛い。
 互いの尾獣玉衝突。マダラはどっちつかずの状態でかぐやをトラップ。

*Google translate*

Partner Unexpected – 689
 Attack of the devil rabbit. Naruto and Sasuke to protect the Scarecrow.
 The devil of the rabbit, a shock wave is generated. Scarecrow open space portal.
 Large flood occurs. I seek truth balls keep everyone safe. Scarecrow’s gone
 I will give Sakura chakra. Blade Susanoo monster of flame hurts Sasuke.
 Tailed Beast Ball collision with each other. Madara trap and furniture limbo.


----------



## Obitomo (Aug 18, 2014)

Seems slightly legit.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 18, 2014)

I think it's fake.

Yagami1211 is the "spoiler" provider.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 18, 2014)

I was hoping maybe Sasuke and Kakashi's Susanoos could beat on the rabbit monster like a pinata. But that's expecting too much...


----------



## Talis (Aug 18, 2014)

Boring chapter without Evil.
Someone give Kakashi Senju Dna so he can awaken the Rinnegan.


----------



## geG (Aug 18, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> *Source*: Mangaspoiler
> 
> 689 ? 予期しない相手
> ウサギの悪魔の攻撃。ナルトとサスケはカカシを保護します。
> ...



Another obvious fake, the Japanese text reads like it was also written by a machine translator


----------



## Abz (Aug 18, 2014)

Geg said:


> Another obvious fake, the Japanese text reads like it was also written by a machine translator



regardless...

I like the use of...

*DEVIL RABBIT*


----------



## MS81 (Aug 18, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Kakashi and Sasuke combo attack by employing their dual Susanoos, however they can't manage to touch Kaguya. Chapter ends  as they envelop their  Susanoos around  Naruto's megazord.



also with Sakura infusing Byakugo giving them the ultimate Megazord


----------



## Hiiro (Aug 18, 2014)

It would be funny if Obito's words didn't actually come true and Kakashi gets wiped out immediately and as he appears suddenly in the next dimension Obito is banging Rin and get's blue balled. Obito would go ape shit and turn back into Tobi.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 18, 2014)

Hiiro said:


> It would be funny if Obito's words didn't actually come true and Kakashi gets wiped out immediately and as he appears suddenly in the next dimension Obito is banging Rin and get's blue balled. Obito would go ape shit and turn back into Tobi.



Wtfff


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hiiro said:


> It would be funny if Obito's words didn't actually come true and Kakashi gets wiped out immediately and as he appears suddenly in the next dimension Obito is banging Rin and get's blue balled. Obito would go ape shit and turn back into Tobi.



Obito isn't in the next dimension. He's with Kakashi. Hence the Susanoo.

We're pretending it's okay.


----------



## Sarry (Aug 18, 2014)

I am betting that Kakashi's PS will have warping abilities to offset whatsherface's ability to change dimensions. Which is pretty much a safe bet. 


As for an outlandish bet, I say Sakura will get Susano, because why the hell not!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 18, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Obito isn't in the next dimension. He's with Kakashi. Hence the Susanoo.
> 
> We're pretending it's okay.


...uh Obito just passed on his eyes to Kakashi before heading to the afterlife.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 18, 2014)

Can't wait for Naruto's Bijuu Mech.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 18, 2014)

How about this...


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 18, 2014)

I can't wait to see the scale of Super Rabit's JuubiDama. Moon Buster?


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 18, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> *Source*: Mangaspoiler
> 
> 689 ? 予期しない相手
> ウサギの悪魔の攻撃。ナルトとサスケはカカシを保護します。
> ...



Furniture, furniture, furniture. Why is it so many of these obviously fake spoilers have the word furniture in them? I don't get it. Is IKEA having a sale or something? Furniture limbo? Really...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 18, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Furniture, furniture, furniture. Why is it so many of these obviously fake spoilers have the word furniture in them? I don't get it. Is IKEA having a sale or something? Furniture limbo? Really...



Kaguya means Furniture just like kakashi means scarecrow.



Jak N Blak said:


> I can't wait to see the scale of Super Rabit's JuubiDama. Moon Buster?



We shall see what can it do.
But if kaguya can fuse the bijuus into a new form... so could Naruto with those chakras.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 19, 2014)

Kakashi will do something that will make it possible for Naruto to do another thing.



The Faceless Man said:


> Kaguya means Furniture just like kakashi means scarecrow.



Obito's line about Kakashi being just a scarecrow in the field was a pun, then?


----------



## Azula (Aug 19, 2014)

Kakashi rampage
Kaguya new transformation
Hagoromo opens a portal and hokages reach them
Possibly blocking her attack


----------



## Lurko (Aug 19, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> How about this...



I feel like I'm reading Inuyasha...


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 19, 2014)

no, we should predict now.

IMO, NAruto will be shocked ife finds out Kaguya was just playing along


----------



## Addy (Aug 19, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> How about this...



so it has finally happened, naruto evolved from a manga about ninjas  fighting ninjas, to a manga about DBZ mecha powered wizards fighting a giant space evil rabbet.

why does that sound awesome but kishi fucks that concept?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 19, 2014)

*hmmm*



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I feel like I'm reading Inuyasha...



i made this edit last week before my cs3 fucked me.

I have a black version for this.

I want Kaguya to look like this, she is a rabbit, so i made her a rabbit


----------



## Kishido (Aug 19, 2014)

Kakashi will attack Kaguya but before it hits his MS will vanish... In the after life we will see Obito with a troll face...

Kakashi will return of being useless and will apologize for attacking Kaguya. Sasuke wil LOL hard


----------



## Lurko (Aug 19, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> i made this edit last week before my cs3 fucked me.
> 
> I have a black version for this.
> 
> I want Kaguya to look like this, she is a rabbit, so i made her a rabbit



Hopefully she destroys the moon to show her almighty powerz.


----------



## X Pain X (Aug 19, 2014)

Prediction: Kakashi's sword for his PS will be able to slash through dimensions, and possibly seal others into them.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 19, 2014)

Sasuke becomes evil again. Thanks Kakashi


----------



## Hasan (Aug 19, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Damn, you beat me to it.
> 
> Considering Sasuke got a bow that he used as a child, I can see it happening.



I wonder if the Susanō has long hair just like White Fang.  It's liberty with aesthetics, but would be cool to see 'symbolism' of sort: _Susanō is the White Fang_. :WOW


----------



## MS81 (Aug 19, 2014)

as a few others have said, I bet we will get an explanation why Kakashi got both MS and PS. then he will combine with either Sakura's Byakugo jutsu or Naruto/Sasuke megadeathzord Susanookyuubi!


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 19, 2014)

What is the fruit everyone speaks of again? Wasn't it in the tree? And wasn't the tree absorbed by Madara?

Doesn't Kaguya have the fruit powers now? Or isn't she the fruit herself?

Regardless it seems rather weak and hypeless. Oro would need something better, maybe absorb the moon as a whole at the very least.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 19, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> What is the fruit everyone speaks of again? Wasn't it in the tree? And wasn't the tree absorbed by Madara?
> 
> Doesn't Kaguya have the fruit powers now? Or isn't she the fruit herself?
> 
> Regardless it seems rather weak and hypeless. Oro would need something better, maybe absorb the moon as a whole at the very least.



kaguya is part of the juubi/shinjuu... the fruit only appears after all charka becomes one... after MT. So it will appear soon when MT will be stopped.


----------



## Saturnine (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't think there's any reason a fruit should be borne if Kaguya IS the fucking tree...


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 19, 2014)

She needs an army, not another fruit


----------



## Obitomo (Aug 19, 2014)

I've always wondered what she needs that army for.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 19, 2014)

Been wondering that for weeks but Kishi aint revealing it for some reason


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 19, 2014)

I have a feeling that Juubi Rabit is gonna go through 3 transformations like the original Juubi did. To balance the chakras or some shit.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 19, 2014)

So Kaguya is super duper powerful above Juubi but she lost control to some puny Bijuus that even one Rinneganed Tobi could control?


----------



## SonicTron (Aug 19, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> I have a feeling that Juubi Rabit is gonna go through 3 transformations like the original Juubi did. To balance the chakras or some shit.



I will punch a baby in the dick if Kishi pulls this longwinded shit


----------



## Klue (Aug 19, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> So Kaguya is super duper powerful above Juubi but she lost control to some puny Bijuus that even one Rinneganed Tobi could control?



Kishi logic.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 19, 2014)

My Final Prediction For Tomorrows Chapter 689.

Kaguya's transformation will evolve into a clear creature which have Ten Tails, Eyes with Byaku and 3rd Eye. Head of Kyubbi, Body of Hachibi and Ichibi, arms of Goku ; etc.  Her appearance will be abnormal.

Kaguya goes berzerk and attacks anyone while BZ keep saying, "Oh mom"

Kakasgi unleashe and shows off his Susanoo that damages and hurts Kaguubi.

Naruto just Tnj with Sasuke about the plan of sealing Kaguya.

Shifts to Edo and Hago preparing his 3rd eye to open a portal to Kaguya's center dimension, or they might land t the Castle and find amazing things.

Chapter end as Naruto and Sasuke prepares the sealing jutsu.


----------



## takL (Aug 19, 2014)

Obitomo said:


> I've always wondered what she needs that army for.



either she wants to conquer the whole universe or she thinks aliens are coming to get her.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 19, 2014)

Heres what:

Hamura fooled here about enemies  that will fight her.


----------



## handsock (Aug 19, 2014)

My prediction: Four Kage + Hagaromo + Sage Tools next to where Tenten was.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 19, 2014)

Poor Kaguya, BZ was the only thing making her slightly less shit. 

On another note, I need to know... Kakashi's chakra pool currently consists of his own plus the amount Obito had in life, is that correct?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 
















^ how reliable is this?


----------



## Addy (Aug 19, 2014)

Prince Vegeta said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it says "predictions" though 

also "shit stopped working again"


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 19, 2014)

I for a second  thought it were spoilers lol I like it tho.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 19, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Poor Kaguya, BZ was the only thing making her slightly less shit.
> 
> On another note, I need to know... Kakashi's chakra pool currently consists of his own plus the amount Obito had in life, is that correct?
> 
> ...



no, he consists of plot chakra, which is the best kinda of chakra.

sasuke summoning a boss level summon with "no chakra left"
naruto arriving to fight kakuzu after harsh training for frs


both kakashi and obito had practically no chakra to stand infront of kaguya to take those sacrificial attacks, but they dug deep into plot chakra

currently kakashi consist of 100% plot chakra fully charged and ready to cause havoc


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 19, 2014)

Prince Vegeta said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O_o Their is sooo much bullshit, illogical stuff happening in this. None of it makes sense. So therefore it should be quite Reliable.

But really. That shit reeks of fakeness.  "Rinnegan Teleportation Jutsu" kishi would give it a name before he calls it that. Its not like Sharingan Genjutsu that can do what ever you want within illusions.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 19, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> O_o Their is sooo much bullshit, illogical stuff happening in this. None of it makes sense. So therefore it should be quite Reliable.
> 
> But really. That shit reeks of fakeness.  "Rinnegan Teleportation Jutsu" kishi would give it a name before he calls it that. Its not like Sharingan Genjutsu that can do what ever you want within illusions.



Rinne hirashin


----------



## Deynard (Aug 19, 2014)

Prince Vegeta said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is just prediction, like this one: Sasuke will die in next chapter. BELIEVE MEEEEEEEEEE. The same amount of shit here.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 19, 2014)

It doesn't sound right. The pacing is pretty off too. Hokage wouldn't get revived in the middle of a chapter and then show up at the end. 

Also lol at 56 seconds later. Nope.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 19, 2014)

Prince Vegeta said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sasuke's Rinnegan confirmed made in China.

Nicca should call tech support.:rofl


----------



## Kishido (Aug 19, 2014)

Holy shit... Sad that I acutally could see Kishi doing it


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 19, 2014)

If chapter starts with Obito being inside Kakashi's mind im going to laugh so hard


----------



## Frosch (Aug 19, 2014)

Judging from the lack of Evil, chapter will be pretty standard continuity of story without anything new too outrageous going on. Will probably be sasuke and naruto holding their own against the giant kaguya rabbit, meanwhile the scene will cut to the kages and hagoromo and they'll figure out what to do next.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 19, 2014)

????: SO..... I WILL FIGHT THE GOOD SIDE NOW HUH? 

HASHIRAMA: WELL, IF YOU WANT TO!..... MADARA!

^ LOL still a better love story than twilight.


----------



## Addy (Aug 19, 2014)

i hope oro is in the chapter


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 19, 2014)

Sasuke goes: WHAT? IMPOSSIBRE

Naruto goes: All right! Kakashi sensei is the coolest and greatest ninja who ever lived! 

Sakura looks up at Kakashi in shock befor ebeing absorbed into the Susanoo like Jugo was against Juubito, giving Kakashi her chakra 

Zetsu hypes Kakashi

Kakashi thinks "Sorry Obito, but I don't think I'm able to become Hokage. I'm too angsty for that."

Naruto and Sasuke ask Kakashi what happened.

Kakashi goes: "Sorry I'm late, but I was busy chatting with an old friend!"

Naruto goes "All right! Let's beat do this1'

Sasuke and Kakashi bring up their Susanoo, chapter ends on them standing behind Naruto as the text says: "NEXT CHAPTER: TEAM SEVEN LAUNCHES THEIR FINAL ASSAULT!"

Because I can't imagine much fighting will happen this chapter.


----------



## takL (Aug 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> i hope oro is in the chapter



hell be excited to meet hagoromo.
also id love to see  convos between oro and maddy
 maddy and hagoromo and hagoromo and black zetsu


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 19, 2014)

*Hokage dance party ft. DJ Hagoromo*


----------



## Addy (Aug 19, 2014)

takL said:


> hell be excited to meet hagoromo.
> also id love to see  convos between oro and maddy
> maddy and hagoromo and hagoromo and black zetsu



i just want to see him. i havent even seen his dream or karin's. we can speculate but i need to see those dreams


----------



## Harbour (Aug 19, 2014)

I think it really will be the PS's slashes & teamwork focused chapter. Which mean "BOOOORING" chapter since the characters only use Rasengans+Clones+PS.

Want only Hokages chapter - I'm even ready to read 17 pages of their conversation. Tobossrama, MIswagnato, GOATshirama and GARuzen are cool guys.


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes. Chapter will be consisted solely of Sussano slashes. Let's hope for some Hagoromo and Hokage panels.


----------



## Frosch (Aug 19, 2014)

Isn't Oro stuck in a cocoon like everyone else?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 19, 2014)

Sakura gets a power up she in the only member of team 7 without one. Maybe rin give her something obito teleport her to the real world. Or something. Maybe she giver sakura better healing or the chakra remaiming un her from the 3 tail. She was made a jin to lose control and destroy kohona


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 19, 2014)

I predict a shit ton of Kamui Hype. Mangekyo Boss Status.


----------



## Addy (Aug 19, 2014)

Geijutsu said:


> Isn't Oro stuck in a cocoon like everyone else?



i know


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 19, 2014)

lel some posters still think sakura is going to get a power up


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 19, 2014)

What are the chances of Obito still appearing in this chapter? The guy won't stay dead.


----------



## DanielTimothy (Aug 19, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> What are the chances of Obito still appearing in this chapter? The guy won't stay dead.





Don't tell me you'd say no to him and Sasuke having a conversation.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 19, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> What are the chances of Obito still appearing in this chapter? The guy won't stay dead.



Kakashi awakening rinnegan, reviving Obito, because of that Kakashi dies and can spend some quality time with Rin in the afterlife while Obito goes on another rampage because he is sad and alone in the world of the living


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 19, 2014)

DanielTimothy said:


> Don't tell me you'd say no to him and Sasuke having a conversation.



*Obito:* Hello Sasuke, my fellow Uchiha
*Sasuke:*...
*Obito:* I'm sorry for killing the Uchihas during the massacre. I have changed and learnt from my past mistakes. I was filled with hatred and following Madara was a bad mistake.
*Sasuke*:...
*Obito:* Aren't you going to say anything?
*Sasuke:* I cannot forgive you. I will kill you.
*Obito:* But I'm already dead. Hehehehe. 



*Kamui's out*


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 19, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> What are the chances of Obito still appearing in this chapter? The guy won't stay dead.


...he's dead, dead.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 19, 2014)

obito having a convo with sasuke? implying he ever cared and he's dead anyway.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 19, 2014)

Seeing how unstable Kaguya is in that form I don't think sealing her in that state is a good idea. Naruto's and Sasuke's Yin & Yang seals could get messed up by just coming in close contact with her like that, the single touch of her erratic chakra arms could easily absorb them. So maybe its time for Naruto to pull his full Kurama Bijuu Mode...unless they stall till the Hokages arrive. Kishi is probably setting up some big game-changer event if he's been making share panels with Hagoromo. 

Then again its possible than instead of just going for the sealing Naruto will use the chance to pull out the full Bijuus from Kaguya like he did with Obito. And I wouldn't be surprised that if he does it and ends up succeeding that maybe Madara himself could be recovered.


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 19, 2014)

Just no more obito and RIN. NO MORE PLEASE!


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 19, 2014)

Kishi made a big deal about the Sage's tools earlier... and now the Sage is there, physically.

I'm guessing this will build to something. What, I have no clue.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 19, 2014)

Yeah, it's kinda funny how Obito didn't say sorry to Sasuke; he essentially ruined his life.

I'm wondering if Hagoromo will help the Hokage end MT. I thought he'd help them get Naruto and Sasuke out of the dimension but that their location isn't that big of an issue.


----------



## TRN (Aug 19, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Yeah, it's kinda funny how Obito didn't say sorry to Sasuke; he essentially ruined his life.
> 
> I'm wondering if Hagoromo will help the Hokage end MT. I thought he'd help them get Naruto and Sasuke out of the dimension but that their location isn't that big of an issue.



Itachi ruined sasuke life not obito. 

Itachi killed 90% of the uchiha clan including mom and dad


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 19, 2014)

basically more kakashi hype/feats.


----------



## Skull007 (Aug 19, 2014)

He won't show off the ENTIRE chapter, and he also won't wear out in that same chapter

So we'll probably see some edo kages+hagoromo action


----------



## kingcools (Aug 19, 2014)

knowing kishi kakashi will make a single move with his PS and then 16 pages of flashbacks how the white fang taught him how to do xyz


----------



## adeshina365 (Aug 19, 2014)

Sasuke is going to get humiliated this chapter.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 19, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Sasuke is going to get humiliated this chapter.


----------



## herobito (Aug 19, 2014)

white fang kamui perfect susanoo with nonuboku.


----------



## Klue (Aug 19, 2014)

Nine Paths of the Wolf Fang, and Sakura power ups.


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 19, 2014)

I think Sakura will "fuse" with Kakashi's Susanoo, injecting chakra into it (like Jugo did with Sasuke's) in order to give some explanation why Kakashi is able to have enough chakra now/ have her do something, even if it is purely as support.


----------



## Ghost14 (Aug 19, 2014)

Skull007 said:


> He won't show off the ENTIRE chapter, and he also won't wear out in that same chapter
> 
> So we'll probably see some edo kages+hagoromo action



I think that this chapter is the last chapter in the volume as well.  So you're probably right.  To be conservative I would predict an explanation of Obito giving Kakashi the sharingan, Sasuke and Naruto unleashing their mechs, and whatever hagoromo and the homages were doing as the final cliff hanger.  Kishi has been showing it in little one page snippets for a couple of chapters so it makes sense that it'll be this volume's cliff hanger.


----------



## TeamJASA (Aug 19, 2014)

Sakura feels useless again, Kakashi throws her inside Susano'o with him, Kakashi touches her shoulder thinking "Sakura.... I'm sure you..... certainly will...." and a panel is shown of Sakura with Mangekyo Sharingan on her right eye bleeding. It was due to Kakashi giving a little of Obito's chakra to her that she can use Amaterasu and burn Kaguya to ashes.


----------



## Klue (Aug 19, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> I think Sakura will "fuse" with Kakashi's Susanoo, injecting chakra into it (like Jugo did with Sasuke's) in order to give some explanation why Kakashi is able to have enough chakra now/ have her do something, even if it is purely as support.



I think Sakura will unveil Slug Sage Mode, something she mastered during the time-skip.


----------



## herobito (Aug 19, 2014)

sakuras bound to get a powerup too.  perfect shanaro!


----------



## santanico (Aug 19, 2014)

More Kakashi hype


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 19, 2014)

If Sakura gets a powerup, it'll probably be something along the lines of her body power like Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Aug 19, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> If Sakura gets a powerup, it'll probably be something along the lines of her body power like Naruto.



Six Paths Senjutsu Sakura? 


DO IT KISHI!!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 19, 2014)

Klue said:


> Six Paths Senjutsu Sakura?
> 
> 
> DO IT KISHI!!


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 19, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Sasuke is going to get humiliated this chapter.



Knowing Kishi sounds about right


----------



## TheMagicConch (Aug 19, 2014)

That makes no type of sense but okay


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 19, 2014)

Sakura got a power up a few chapters ago.

She was oneshotted by Madara on the same page.

I still find that hilarious.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 19, 2014)

ready for the good sis Rin to make her appearance via her OP chakras


----------



## KevKev (Aug 19, 2014)

Kakashi styles on Sasuke with PS, then Sasuke beefs mad hard with Kakashi.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 19, 2014)

Klue said:


> Six Paths Senjutsu Sakura?
> 
> 
> DO IT KISHI!!


More like having her body be supercharged so she can use her newfound strength to the fullest and beyond while getting a speed powerup. Maybe even sensing too.


----------



## adeshina365 (Aug 19, 2014)

*Crazy Theory:*

Sasuke is purposely concealing the full power of his Rinnegan so that Naruto will be caught off guard during their dual.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm going to laugh when Sakura pulls out 100% Katsuya after doing all this other shit.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 19, 2014)

Don't fuck with the slug.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 19, 2014)

Rabbit versus Slug
Acid versus Acid


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 19, 2014)

Godsuyu's coming


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 19, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Rabbit versus Slug
> Acid versus Acid



What do you mean acid vs acid?  

Rabbit and acid? or you are implying that the Rabbit is doing drugs? Im confuse


----------



## mayumi (Aug 19, 2014)

2 weeks of waiting for a Sakura powerup?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 19, 2014)

Katsuya apparently solo's Narutoverse.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 19, 2014)

Lets predict away

Plot Shield...eeer I mean PS (perfect Susano) will do some defending maniobras and then Some BS from Kishi  ass, then something stupid. Yeap seems about right.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 19, 2014)

It's only a matter of time, everyone else has gotten power ups .


----------



## Gabe (Aug 19, 2014)

kaguya reveals her ultimate form


and sakura gets ran over by it


maybe obito sill do one more troll before he leaves. he already escaped death to give kakashi his eyes. anything is possible


----------



## Iruel (Aug 19, 2014)

lololol and then Aoda and Gamakichi one up her and make her look like irrelevant fodder who should go back to the kitchen like what happened with their masters.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 19, 2014)

posters out here still thinking sakura is going to get a power up?  100% katsuya aren't coming


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 19, 2014)

I think 100% Katsuyu is coming. And Kishi loves a Kaiju battle, so it is only a matter of time.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 19, 2014)

mayumi said:


> 2 weeks of waiting for a Sakura powerup?



Nah, this obviously is a Kakashi and Naruto team up chapter.

But it COULD end with a Sakura cliffhanger. :ignoramus


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 19, 2014)

Sakura is crushed below the rabbit-beast's terrifying, fuzzy paw, however this causes one of her shattered ribs to become a splinter in between Kaguya's toes, serving as a mild annoyance and constituting a significant power-up in Sakura's offensive capabilities.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 19, 2014)

Sasuke pops out his old eyeballs, and has Sakura transplant them into Kakashi giving him EMS. Naruto then gives Kakashi some chakra, and due to having both Indra and Ashura in him due to Sasuke eyes and Naruto's chakra, Kakashi awakens Rinnegan.



Klue said:


> I think Sakura will unveil Slug Sage Mode, something she mastered during the time-skip.



Then she summons 100% Katsuya and it tussles it out against Kaguya. Rabbit vs Slug. They fight over who gets to eat the lettuce.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> If Sakura gets a powerup, it'll probably be something along the lines of her body power like Naruto.



Has Yin seal, is a genjutsu type, and Sharingan pops up out of nowhere every 5 seconds..


----------



## Azaleia (Aug 19, 2014)

You know it's coming


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 19, 2014)

If Sakura gets a power up this chapter Evil would have been here already. 

So um yeh, Kakashi vs Kaguya is all I could think of this chapter. Nardo fanboys, Sasuke gets jelly.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 19, 2014)

2 types of Susanoo's Sasuke/Naruto megazord & Kakashi/Sakura Indestructible version.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Aug 19, 2014)

Naruto and Kakashi attack Kaguya.

Sakura and Sasuke bond over being useless.

Zetsu mutters to himself about how Itachi would have soloed Kaguya.


----------



## Thor (Aug 19, 2014)

I hope Sasuke gets humiliated.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 19, 2014)

Thor said:


> I hope Sasuke gets humiliated.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 19, 2014)

Yeah let's not act like Sakura getting a power up is illogical with this manga. It's not like anything she's done post-Rescue Gaara arc positively has been realistic. 

We know she's going to get some bullshit power up and no one's going to get mad at it because all of her power ups for part 2 have been bullshit.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 19, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah let's not act like Sakura getting a power up is illogical with this manga. It's not like anything she's done post-Rescue Gaara arc positively has been realistic.
> 
> We know she's going to get some bullshit power up and no one's going to get mad at it because all of her power ups for part 2 have been bullshit.



The elusive Slug Sage Mode perhaps?


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 19, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah let's not act like Sakura getting a power up is illogical with this manga. It's not like anything she's done post-Rescue Gaara arc positively has been realistic.
> 
> We know she's going to get some bullshit power up and no one's going to get mad at it because all of her power ups for part 2 have been bullshit.



She's only had one powerup being the Yin seal since part 2 and everyone knew she would get it since chapt 169 as it was also explained that it involved storing chapter for years and it was foreshadowed since chapt 3. The only thing bullshit about it was Kishi delaying the timing of it.


----------



## handsock (Aug 19, 2014)

Can't Sakura become Kakashi's Susanoo battery with her Byakugo?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 19, 2014)

I wonder if Kaguya can still swap dimensions in this form.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm ready for the shitstorm. Sakura Sage Mode will be hilarious.

If last chapter didn't prepare me, then I don't know what will.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 19, 2014)

In all seriousness Sakura just got a new power up in Ch 685, when she demonstrated the ability to boost someone to even greater extent than Tsunade could, extending the Byakugo-seal onto another individual and granting them more of a boost than God-Mode Naruto's chakra-share could. That moment was Sakura's equivalent to Kakashi gaining P-Susano'o. It simply is being overlooked by fans, because it was not combat oriented. It could have been combat oriented as Sakura can also boost her own Jutsu w/ Byakugo-Seal, and she could Okasho or Kuchiyose to the same extent she boosted Obito's Kamui. However Sakura's power at it's peak is never going to be used for combat purposes as for Kishi she is a medical Ninja, first and foremost. Which is the same reason why all of Tsunade's best scenes are also support oriented.

100% Katsuya will get summoned, but it will only be done in a supportive role to heal the Shinobi at the very end of this battle.


----------



## Obitomo (Aug 19, 2014)

why is everyone talking about Sakura getting a sage mode?
it's not confirmed at all anywhere that she is getting one, we don't even have spoilers yet.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 19, 2014)

Turrin said:


> In all seriousness Sakura just got a new power up in Ch 685, when she demonstrated the ability to boost someone to even greater extent than Tsunade could, extending the Byakugo-seal onto another individual and granting them more of a boost than God-Mode Naruto's chakra-share could. That moment was Sakura's equivalent to Kakashi gaining P-Susano'o. It simply is being overlooked by fans, because it was not combat oriented. It could have been combat oriented as Sakura can also boost her own Jutsu w/ Byakugo-Seal, and she could Okasho or Kuchiyose to the same extent she boosted Obito's Kamui. However Sakura's power at it's peak is never going to be used for combat purposes as for Kishi she is a medical Ninja, first and foremost. Which is the same reason why all of Tsunade's best scenes are also support oriented.
> 
> 100% Katsuya will get summoned, but it will only be done in a supportive role to heal the Shinobi at the very end of this battle.



I'm an idiot. All this time I was wondering how her gaining the seal suddenly made her strength increase, and this basically answered me. If Sakura could enhance her Shunshin, or actually possessed other abilities that would benefit from being enhanced instead of just punches, she could be a very potent threat. Not to the god tiers, but still.


----------



## Kyu (Aug 20, 2014)

Incoming inevitable powerup for Sakura.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 20, 2014)

Would you all shut up about Sakura getting a power up?


----------



## Joakim3 (Aug 20, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Would you all shut up about Sakura getting a power up?



RSM powered Senpo: 100% Katsuya....... get your body prepared Gilgamesh


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 20, 2014)

Though this chapter was supposed to cover Kakashi and his BS powerup.

Sakura's BS powerup won't happen till laterz.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 20, 2014)

Obitomo said:


> why is everyone talking about Sakura getting a sage mode?
> it's not confirmed at all anywhere that she is getting one, we don't even have spoilers yet.



This shit is running on rule of cool now, bro.

I can almost smell dat Slug Sage mode coming. 

SSM.


----------



## Kyu (Aug 20, 2014)

Revy said:


> Though this chapter was supposed to cover Kakashi and his BS powerup.
> 
> Sakura's BS powerup won't happen till laterz.



Sounds accurate.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 20, 2014)

Sakura might get another power-up eventually. At best though, I can only see her maybe helping Kakashi with his chakra this chapter.


Which would confirm Rin in heaven is actually satan waiting for his prey. 

 Obito would be so pissed/fucked.


----------



## Addy (Aug 20, 2014)

i wonder  how many  pages  kakashi will get.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2014)

Fake as fuck,  boring.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 20, 2014)

Lel, she is hawt.

So, Kakashi chapter with flashback of his father's teaching? Sounds legit. Already want to see next week's chapter.


----------



## Addy (Aug 20, 2014)

whatever the chapter  is....  just no more flashback / feel good  about yourself speeches


----------



## adeshina365 (Aug 20, 2014)

Get your asses ready for kamui phasing susanoo.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2014)

Moon Fang said:


> Umm.......



What's the umm about?


----------



## Windowgazer (Aug 20, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Sakura might get another power-up eventually. At best though, I can only see her maybe helping Kakashi with his chakra this chapter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obito should at least get trolled like that. That bastard should pay for everything he has done in one way or the other.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> What's the umm about?



It's artwork for the artist's Evil!Rin fanfic.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 20, 2014)

...............phasing susanoo?  cmon kakashi do it


----------



## Monna (Aug 20, 2014)

I predict we will see Madara


----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2014)

I predict Kaguya owns Kakashi.


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 20, 2014)

I predict Kakashi owns Kaguya


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 20, 2014)

Kishi will explain how Kakashi has PS
Kaguya goes into a different juubi mode of her own
Hokage's are going to end MT
Last page has Naruto and Sasuke using the seal on her


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 20, 2014)

I'd honestly be surprised if we got an explanation for the PS this chapter, to be honest. I predict Kishi just rolls with it.


----------



## Vega (Aug 20, 2014)

I predict we will see Hiruzen and the Kages 

That and the Rabbit is probably going to go on an uncontrollable rampage.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> I predict Kakashi owns Kaguya



I predict I'm right?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 20, 2014)

The chapter will be amazing. You will all see.


----------



## The Robot With Human Hair (Aug 20, 2014)

It turns out that Obito created a rift in the gate to the underworld when he gave Kakashi his powerup, and all the dead Shinobi come to give their chakra to Sakura. Sakura proceeds to one-shot Kaguya and Juubi.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 20, 2014)

The Robot With Human Hair said:


> It turns out that Obito created a rift in the gate to the underworld when he gave Kakashi his powerup, and all the dead Shinobi come* to life*



Fixed fot Trollbito's sake.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2014)

The Robot With Human Hair said:


> It turns out that Obito created a rift in the gate to the underworld when he gave Kakashi his powerup, and all the dead Shinobi come to give their chakra to Sakura. Sakura proceeds to one-shot Kaguya and Juubi.



Anything is possible with Trollbito.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Aug 20, 2014)

i predict this happening


----------



## RaptorRage (Aug 20, 2014)

Looks like the chapter is out.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 20, 2014)

Not ready yet.

I can smell the Sharingans.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 20, 2014)

Like, totally.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 20, 2014)

"I Like You"

Here come some nakama/friendship shit.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 20, 2014)

page 1, KAMUI SHURIKEN!

page 12, KAMUI RAIKIRI!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 20, 2014)

Kakashi's strength........holy fucking shit....


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 20, 2014)

as predicted the 2 Kamui Mangekyo Sharingan are over powered bad ass eyes.


----------



## geG (Aug 20, 2014)

So, is the war finally, finally over now?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 20, 2014)

WAIT

Kakashi just activated two long range Kamui's at once? Or was he so fast that he could warp one after the other in a second?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Aug 20, 2014)

i hope this is it. i really hope this is it. there's nothing left to show. plz kishi end it like this. i can't think of a more satisfying way, this is as high a note as its gonna get. team work has been done, naruto and sasuke's techs have been explored, kaguya's boring as shit anyway and no one gives a fuck about her motives or techs we've already seen before. this fights over.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 20, 2014)

Its far from over... since we need to know what is the deal with hogoromo and kages... maybe they wont be able to get back from the other dimensions so the kages will open a gate to help them get out

besides we didnt learn anything about hamura so nah its not over yet.... I wonder what if hogoromo and kagya were all parts of the same plan  and something big will happen next week.


----------



## Cord (Aug 20, 2014)

Kakashi pretty much just skyrocketed to another level.

On another note, if this fight does end next chapter, let's all bake cakes and toss confetti and party.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 20, 2014)

This isn't over yet either:
A. Madara is going to resurface
B. Kaguya's got another trick up her sleeve
C. Black Zetsu is gonna get involved
D. Juubi is going to go ballistic and take on that rabbit form

The sacred tools have to have some importance after Kishi brought them back. And Hagoromo told the Hokage something.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Aug 20, 2014)

ZiBi21 said:


> Its far from over... since we need to know what is the deal with hogoromo and kages... maybe they wont be able to get back from the other dimensions so the kages will open a gate to help them get out
> 
> besides we didnt learn anything about hamura so nah its not over yet.... I wonder what if hogoromo and kagya were all parts of the same plan  and something big will happen next week.



i meant the fight. with the big bad.

as for black zetsu, warp him to kamui land where he'll stay there trapped forever. done.

obviously the hokage are up to something. maybe they;ll be the ones to free the world from IT? and honestly I don't care about hamura.



BlazingInferno said:


> This isn't over yet either:
> A. Madara is going to resurface
> B. Kaguya's got another trick up her sleeve
> C. Black Zetsu is gonna get involved
> ...



A. no he won't, as far as I know he's irrelevant now.
B. no she doesn't. this fight with this joke of a villain has been boring so far. it be merciful to end this fight right here.
C. this bitch can't move. kakashi can just kamui him and have him stay there forever. done.
D. he already did and kaguya reverted back. but how will the bijuu come back i don't know...

all i want is this fight to end. thats all.


----------



## I Blue I (Aug 20, 2014)

*Thank fucking god.*

I don't even care anymore. It's over. Nothing makes sense whatsoever, but this bullshit is finally fucking over, so I guess that's all that matters. Kakashi can have magical Perfect Susano'o and nonsensical Rikudou powers. I don't give a darn. Excuse me while I pretend that this Kaguya thing never happened.

Maybe this manga can actually go back to having something that resembles a slightly coherent plot.

I need a beer.


----------



## Skull007 (Aug 20, 2014)

It's gonna get even worse when someone takes over her powers


The powerscaling is ridiculous at this point. Unless there's a huge nerf to pretty much the whole ninja world, it's not gonna get better


----------



## Sora (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm sorry dude but i have a feeling this fight isn't even close to being finished


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 20, 2014)

I thought she bit the bullet, Kakashi was massively impressive though


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Aug 20, 2014)

I Blue I said:


> I don't even care anymore. It's over. Nothing makes sense whatsoever, but this bullshit is finally fucking over, so I guess that's all that matters. Kakashi can have magical Perfect Susano'o and nonsensical Rikudou powers. I don't give a darn. Excuse me while I pretend that this Kaguya thing never happened.
> 
> Maybe this manga can actually go back to having something that resembles a slightly coherent plot.
> 
> I need a beer.



i'll second that. cheers.


----------



## Lace (Aug 20, 2014)

The only nice thing I have to say about this chapter is that it's one step closer to being done with Kaguya.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 20, 2014)

How does Kakashi have susano once again?

As far as I know Obito never had susano... 

It's like kishi just said fuck it, and started to give op abilities like if they where free candy.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 20, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Actually it is possible that he does have Sage power. Obito was a Rikudou at the time of his death and he just entrusted his chakra to Kakashi.





tari101190 said:


> No he wasn't.
> 
> But actually, I wouldn't mind an explanation like that honestly. It would explain how he could 'transmigrate' his chakra to Kakashi after death.



Looks as though I was right.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 20, 2014)

This manga.....


----------



## Kunihiko (Aug 20, 2014)

It seems Rinnegan users(after Nagato) Tobi, Madara, Kaguya stops/ forgot to use Shina Tensei and Bansho Tenin (Almighty Push and Universal Pull) imagine how these 2 forces could actually save their asses from the plot no jutsu.  On this final chapter Kaguya could simply use CST to repel them miles away.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 20, 2014)

I belive next few chapters will be kaguya orgins... all time before villain disappears he/she/it has flashbacks of their past and what leaded them to that evil path only to later be TNJ by naruto.... kaguya needs to have flashback of the past things to give her a purpose of her existance... kinda what madara had with hashirama... so kaguya should have it with herself and later hogoromo and hamura


----------



## Klue (Aug 20, 2014)

Fuck what the forum says, KOL is hilarious. 

KOL - Naruto 689 Live Reaction

About 1:04 in.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 20, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i meant the fight. with the big bad.
> 
> as for black zetsu, warp him to kamui land where he'll stay there trapped forever. done.
> 
> ...



A. Dude, don't talk to me. Everything you say is retarded as fuck, especially your damn grammar half the time 
B. You thinking the fight comes to an end in the next chapter is not going to happen. Kaguya may or may not go down, but it'll be far from over
C. I'll rub it in your face next week
D.


----------



## Bill G (Aug 21, 2014)

Turrin from like 2 weeks ago said:


> Does he have an S/T weapon that can open wormholes lol



Turrin pls.


----------

